# خمسون دليلا على ان انجيل برنابا مزيف و خرافي



## Basilius (12 يناير 2007)

*خمسون دليلاً علي أنّ إنجيل برنابا خرافي.. ومزيف! 

للقس عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير كاهن كنيسة العذراء الأثرية بمسطرد 

ــــــــــــــــ 

ظهر الكتاب الخرافي المزيَّف المسمَّي زورًا بإنجيل برنابا للوجود للمرَّة الأولي عندما عثر عليه كريمر أحد مستشاري ملك بروسيا سنة 1709م في مخطوطة مكتوبة باللغة الإيطالية. وكان أحد العلماء ويُدءعَي جورج سال قد ذكر في مقدّمة ترجمة له للقرآن إلي الإنجليزية سنة 1734م وجود نسخة أخري لهذا الكتاب الخرافي المزيّف بالأسبانيّة وقال أنَّها ترجمة من الإيطاليّة إلي الأسبانيّة وأنَّ الذي قام بها مُسلم أسبانيّ يُدْعَي مصطفي العَرَنْدِي ( De Arnada )، نسبة إلي مدينة Arnada الأسبانيّة. نسبة إلي مدينة Arnada الأسبانيّة. وقد كتب مصطفي العرندي هذا في مقدّمة ترجمته الأسبانيّة رواية خرافيّة خياليّة ساذجة، ملفقة، مثل بقيّة محتويات هذا الكتاب الخرافيّ المزيّف، تقول أنَّ راهباً لاتينياً يُدْعَي فرا مارينو Fra Marino ، أي الأخ مارينو، قرأ في رسائل القدّيس إريناؤس تنديدًا بالقدّيس بولس يعتمد فيه، كما يزعم، علي ما جاء في هذا الكتاب المزعوم المسمى زورًا بإنجيل برنابا، فإشتاق أنْ يحصل 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 8 - 

عليه!! ويزعم أنَّ الفرصة سنحت له عندما دخل ذات يوم مكتبة البابا سكستس الخامس، حوالي سنة 1585م، مع البابا، ثم غرق البابا في نومٍ عميقٍ بطريقة إعجازية مزعومة، فأخذ هذا الراهب المزعوم، الذي لا يعلم عنه أحد شيئاً سوي مصطفى العرندي!! يقتل الوقت بقراءة الكتب، فكان أوَّل كتاب يضع يده عليه هو هذا الإنجيل المزعوم !! هكذا بطريقة إعجازيّة مزعومة أيضاً!! فأخفاه في ملابسه وسرقه وخرج به بعد أنْ استيقظ البابا من النوم، هكذا دون أنْ يلحظه البابا!! وقرأ هذا الراهب اللصّ المزعوم، بعد هذه السرقة المزعومة أيضاً، هذا الكتاب المزعوم ثم اعتنق الإسلام !! هكذا دون بحث أو دراسة أو تفكير !! 

ومن خلال ما جاء عن هذا الكتاب الخرافيّ المزيّف في مقدمة ترجمة جورج سال للقرآن شاع ذكره في الأوساط الإسلامية في الهند واستخدم العلماء المسلمين ما جاء في هذه المقدمة في مواجهتهم للمبشِّرين المسيحيِّين هناك. فقام كلّ من الزوجين لوندسال ولورا راج بترجمة هذا الكتاب إلي الإنجليزية ونُشر في إنجلترا سنة 1907م مع مقدّمة طويلة تُبَرْهِن علي أنَّه كتاب خرافيّ مزوَّر ومزيَّف ولا يرجع إلي أحد تلاميذ المسيح ولا إلي عصره ولا إلي القرون الأولي إنما هو كتاب مكتوب في العصور الوسطي، حوالي سنة 1585م، من وجهة نظر إسلاميَّة وقد كتبه مُسلم كان مسيحيّ الأصل ثم إعتنق الإسلام. 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 9 - 

وكان هدف الترجمة هو إثبات أنَّه كتاب خرافيّ مزيَّف ومزوَّر ومنسوب زورًا للقدِّيس برنابا. وبعد ذلك بسنتين قام الدكتور خليل سعادة المسيحيّ الشاميّ بترجمته إلي العربيَّة سنة 1909م ووضع مقدِّمة له إعتمد فيها بدرجةٍ كبيرةٍ علي ما جاء في الترجمة الإنجليزية التي تُبرهن علي أنَّه كتاب مزيَّف ومزوَّر وقد كتبه يهوديّ أندلسيّ ترك اليهوديّة وإعتنق المسيحيّة ثم ترك المسيحيّة وإعتنق الإسلام. وقام بنشره في مصر السيِّد محمد رشيد رضا مع مقدِّمة المترجم العربيّة ومقدِّمة كتبها، الناشر، هو من وجهة نظره. كما تُرجم أيضاً إلي اللغة الأرديّة مع حذف مقدّمة الترجمة الإنجليزيّة. وإنتشر الكتاب بعد ذلك في البلاد العربيّة والأوساط الإسلاميّة في الهند، وفي سنة 1973م أعيد نشر الترجمة الإنجليزية في باكستان ولكن بدون مقدّمة المترجمين مع وضع مقدمة تدافع عنه!! 

وقد شاع الكتاب وإنتشر بعد ذلك كثيرًا وكتب البعض من الكُتّاب المسلمين في الدول العربية، مثل إحدي الكاتبات السوريّات والأديب الكبير عباس محمود العقاد في مصر والدكتور محمود بن الشريف من السعوديّة، يفنِّدون هذا الكتاب المزوَّر ويُبرهنون علي أنَّه كتاب مزيّف وملفّق. ولكن كثيرون كتبوا يدافعون عنه مع اعترافهم الضمنيّ 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 10 - 

بإمتلائه بالأخطاء التاريخيّة والجغرافيّة والدينيّة والخرافات اللامعقولة!! 

والسؤال الآن هل هناك أدلة تبرهن على أن هذا الكتاب خرافي ومزيف وملفق ومنسوب زوراً للقديس برنابا ، وما هي هذا الأدلة ؟ 

والإجابة هي لدينا أدِّلة كثيرة نذكر منها، هنا، خمسون دليلاً فقط. 



أولاً : الأفكار الخرافيَّة والأخطاء العلمية 

يمتلىء هذا الكتاب الخرافيّ المزيّف بالخرافات والأفكار الخياليّة الساذجة التي لا يقبلها عقل ولا منطق، ولا يصدقها إلاَّ جاهل غارق في الحماقة والجهل ولا تتفق مطلقًا لا مع سموّ اللَّه وجلاله ولا مع أفكار الكتاب المقدّس السامية ولا مع ما جاء في الأديان السماويّة عمومًا. 


? الدليل الأول؛ خرافة خلقة الإنسان: وصف كاتب هذا الكتاب الخرافيذ المزيّف خلقة الإنسان وصوَّرها بأسلوبٍ خرافيّ خياليّ ساذجٍ يختلف عمَّا جاء في الكتاب المقدَّس وما جاء في إلاسلام ويتَّفق مع الأفكار الخرافيّة للديانات الوثنيّة والبدائيّة !! فقال في ( ف6:35 ): 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 11 - 

" لما خلق الله كتلة من التراب وتركها خمساً وعشرين ألف سنة بدون أن يفعل شيئاً آخر " !! وقال في ( ف123: 3 ) " أن إلهنا 000 صنع مركبا من أربعة أشياء متضاربة ووحدها في شبح واحد نهائي هو الإنسان، وهي: التراب والهواء والماء والنار ليعدل كل منها ضده. وصنع من هذه الأشياء الأربعة إناء وهو جسد الإنسان "!! 

(ا) فلماذا ترك اللَّه كتلة التراب مدة 25,000 سنة دون عناية ودون أنْ يفعل بها شيئًا!! لماذا؟! وهل يحتاج اللَّه إلي مثل هذه المدَّة ليخلق الإنسان وهو الذي يقول للشيء كن فيكون ؟! 

(ب) ينقل الكاتب المزوّر هنا فكر بعض خرافات الديانات البدائيّة وقول المنجِّمين الذين حاولوا بهذا الفكر تعليل طبائع البشر! فقالوا أنَّ لكلِّ إنسان إمَّا طابع ترابيّ أو هوائيّ أو مائيّ أو ناريّ وربطوا ذلك بيوم ولادته واسم أمه ! (أنظر الدليل الخامس). 


? الدليل الثاني؛ خرافة بصاق الشيطان وخلق سرة الإنسان : ويقول في ( ف26:35 ) " وبصق الشيطان أثناء أنصرافه على كتلة التراب فرفع جبريل ذلك البصاق مع شيء من التراب فكان للإنسان بسبب ذلك سرة في بدنه " !! 

(أ) كيف بصق الشيطان وهو روح والبصاق مادة؟ وكيف تخرج المادة من الروح؟. 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 12 - 

(ب) تُصوَّر الكاتب المزوّر بفكره الخرافيّ الساذج أنَّ سبب وجود السرَّة في بطنِ الإنسان راجع لرفع جبريل لبصاق الشيطان من علي كتلة التراب؟! فهل يُعقل أنْ يخلق اللَّه الإنسان بعيبٍ صنعه الشيطان والكتاب المقدَّس يقول أنَّ الله خلق " وَرَأى اللهُ كُلَّ مَا عَمِلَهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ حَسَنٌ جِدّا " ( تك1/31 ) (1) ، فالكاتب المزوِّر الخرافيّ التفكير لا يعرف أنَّ آدم لم يكنْ له سرَّة إطلاقًا، فالسرَّة هي من بقايا الحبل السرّيّ الذي كان يمدّ الجنين بالغذاء في رحم الأمّ من خلال المشيمة، ولم يكنْ آدم يومًا ما جنينًا في بطن أمّ ! 


? الدليل الثالث؛ خرافة هياج الخيل وخلقة الكلب: وقال في ( ف3:39-12 ) " لما طرد الله الشيطان وطهر الملاك جبريل تلك الكتلة من التراب التي بصق عليها الشيطان 000 فاقترب الشيطان يوما من أبواب الجنة، فلما رأى الخيل تأكل العشب أخبرها أنه إذا تأتى لتلك الكتلة من التراب أن يصير لها نفس أصابها ضنك ولذلك كان من مصلحتها أن تدوس القطعة من التراب على طريقة لا تكون بعدها صالحة لشيء ، فثارت الخيل وأخذت تعدوا بشدة على تلك القطعة من التراب التي كانت بين الزنابق والورود ، 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(1) والقرآن يقول " لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا ال إِنسَانَ فِي أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ " (التين4) . 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 13 - 

فأعطى الله من ثم روحا لذلك الجزء النجس من التراب الذي وقع عليه بصاق الشيطان الذي كان أخذه جبريل من الكتلة وأنشأ الكلب فأخذ ينبح فروع الخيل فهربت " !! 

فهل يتفق هذا الهراء وهذه الخرافات مع عظمة اللَّه وجلاله وقدرته الكلية ؟!! وهل كان اللَّه في حاجة لخلقة الكلب ليروِّع الخيل وإذا إفترضنا أنَّ الشيطان والخيل أفسدا كتلة التراب، أمَا كان في إمكان اللَّه أنْ يُعيد خلقتها من جديد، أو أنْ يخلق غيرها ؟! ولكن هذا الكاتب المزوِّر نقل خرافات الشعوب البدائيّة بدون وعيٍ أو تفكيرٍ (2) !! 



? الدليل الرابع؛ خرافة مسخ الشيطان وتهديده لله!! يقول الكاتب المزوّر الخرافيّ التفكير في ( ف35 ) أنَّه لمَّا رفض الشيطان طاعة اللَّه والسجود لآدم " أصبح (الشيطان) هائلاً ومخوف النظر وأصبح أتباعه مقبوحين لأن الله أزال بسبب عصيانهم الجمال الذي جملهم به لما خلقهم ، فلما رفع الملائكة الأطهار 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(2) أنظر كتانا " إنجيل برنابا هل هو الإنجيل الصحيح . 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 14 - 

رؤوسهم رأوا شدة قبح الهولة التي تحول الشيطان إليها ، وخر أتباعه على وجوههم إلى الأرض خائفين ، حينئذ قال الشيطان : " يا رب انك جعلتني قبيحاً ظلماً ، ولكنني راض بذلك لأني أروم أن أبطل كل ما تفعل " وقالت الشياطين الأخرى : لا تدعه رباً يا كوكب الصبح لأنك أنت الرب " !! 

وهذه خرافة، خياليّة ساذجة، يزعم فيها أنَّ الشيطان يهدِّد اللَّه بهذه الصورة الخرافيّة الساذجة !! ثم يكمِّل تخريفه فيقول " حينئذ قال الله لأتباع الشيطان توبوا واعترفوا بأنني أنا الله خالقكم أجابوا " أننا نتوب عن سجودنا لك لأنك غير عادل وبريء وهو ربنا " ؟!! هل هذا كلام يقال للَّه؟! وهل يستجدي اللَّه سجود مخلوقاته له؟!! وهل اللَّه كائن محدود في كل شيء وضعيف ومهزوز وعاجز بهذه الصورة ؟!! وهل يجرؤ مخلوق ما علي الحديث في حضرة اللَّه بهذه الصورة الكفرية التي لا يعادلها كفر؟!! وهل يجرؤ الشياطين علي تحدِّي اللَّه وسبّه في حضرته ونزع لقب ربّ منه وإعطاؤه للشيطان؟!! يقول الكتاب المقدس " أَنْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ. حَسَناً تَفْعَلُ. وَالشَّيَاطِينُ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَيَقْشَعِرُّونَ! " ( يع2/19 ) (3) . 


? الدليل الخامس؛ تحريم التفاح والحنطة: وفي الفصول 39 إلى 41 يصوّر الكاتب المزوّر الخرافيّ التفكير السقوط الإنساني بصورةٍ أكثر خرافيّة وسذاجة مما سبق، فيقول أنَّ اللَّه لما خلق آدم 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(3) وجاء في القرآن " قَالَ (الله) يَا إِبْلِيسُ مَا لَكَ أَلاَّ تَكُونَ مَعَ السَّاجِدِينَ {32} قَالَ لَمْ أَكُن لِّأَسْجُدَ لِبَشَرٍ خَلَقْتَهُ مِن صَلْصَالٍ مِّنْ حَمَإٍ مَّسْنُونٍ {33} قَالَ فَاخْرُجْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّكَ رَجِيمٌ {34} وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكَ اللَّعْنَةَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ {35} قَالَ رَبِّ فَأَنظِرْنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ {36} قَالَ فَإِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمُنظَرِينَ {37} إِلَى يَومِ الْوَقْتِ الْمَعْلُومِ {38} قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلأُغْوِيَنَّهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ {39إِلاَّ عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ {40} قَالَ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ عَلَيَّ مُسْتَقِيمٌ {41} إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ إِلاَّ مَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ {42} وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمَوْعِدُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ {43}" (الحجر) 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 15 - 

وحوَّاء سمح لهما بالأكل من كلِّ ثمار الجنَّة خلا التفاح والحنطة " وقال لهما الله : " أنظروا إني أعطيكما كل ثمر لتأكلا منه خلا التفاح والحنطة ، احذروا أن تأكلا شيئا من هذه الأثمار لأنكما تصيرن نجسين ، فلا أسمح لكما بالبقاء هنا بل أطردكما ويحل بكما شقاء عظيم " ( ف36:39-39 )!! ولماذا التفاح والحنطة بالذات، وهل أكلهما ينجِّس؟!! ولماذا يسمح اللَّه لنا بأكلهما باستمرار ؟!! 

هذه الخرافات أخذها الكاتب المزوّر من خرافات وأساطير الأولين، فقد جاء في كتاب ( اليزيدية بقايا دين قديم ) ؛ " وفي اليوم التالي كانت أوامر الباري تقضي بخلق آدم من نار وهواء وتراب. فقام طاووس ملك بتشكيل ذلك، ثم نفخ في أذن آدم بصرنابه ثلاث مرات وبعد ذلك قاده فأدخله الفردوس حيث بقي هناك أربعين سنة بعد أن خُلقت حواء من إبط آدم الأيسر. وجاءت الأوامر الإلهية لآدم أن يأكل من جميع ثمار الفردوس عدا الحنطة فلا يجوز أن يأكل منها ، غير أن طاووس ملك فاتح الله تعالى في موضوع تناسل الجنس البشري وأنه لن يكون هناك نسل لآدم إن لم يأكل من الحنطة ، فسمح الله لطاووس ملك أن يتصرف بما يراه أصلح " (4) . 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(4) جورج حبيب. دار بترا للطباعة والنشر. دمشق. سوريا ط2 سنة 1996 ص 16 وإنجيل برنابا بين المؤيدين والمعارضين هامش ص 266 . 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 16 - 

? الدليل السادس؛ خرافة دخول الشيطان الجنة: وعندما يصف الكاتب دخول الشيطان الجنة يروي رواية خرافيّة تتناسب مع فكره الخرافيّ، زعم أنَّ حارس الجنَّة عبارة عن حيَّة خرافيَّة " حيَّة مخوفة لها قوائم كجمل وأظافر أقدامها محدَّدة من كلِّ جانب كموس "!! وهذه صورة مستوحاة من أساطير الإغريق والفرس وروايات ألف ليلة وليلة العربيّة!! ولمَّا أراد أنْ يدخل الجنَّة قال للحيَّة " إفتحي فاك فأدخل بطنك، فمتي دخلت إلي الجنَّة ضعيني بجانب هاتين الكتلتين من الطين اللتين تمشيان حديثًا " !! ففعلت الحيَّة ذلك لأنَّه قال لها واعدًا " فإذا أدخلتني الجنة أجعلك رهيبة حتى أن كل أحد يراك يهرب منك " !! فهل يعجز الشيطان وهو روح أنْ يدخل في أي مكان ما في الكون حتي تقوم الحية بإدخاله الجنة بهذه الطريقة الخرافيّة ؟!! 


? الدليل السابع؛ خرافة وجود البروز الناتيء في حنجرة الإنسان: يقول الكاتب المزوّر في ( ف24:40-28 ) " فأخذت حواء حينئذ وأكلت من هذه الأثمار ، ولما إستيقظ زوجها أخبرته بكل ما قاله الشيطان، فتناول منها ما قدمته له وأكل، وبينما كان الطعام نازلاً ذكر كلام اللَّه فلذلك أراد أنْ يوقف الطعام، فوضع يده في حلقه حيث كلِّ إنسان له علامة " !! 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 17 - 

وهو هنا يتصوَّر أنَّ هذا البروز الناتيء في حنجرة الإنسان (كرجل) ناتج من وضع آدم ليده في حلقه لمنع نزول الطعام في جوفه ؟!! ولا يُدرك أنَّ هذا البروز موجود أيضًا في المرأة التي لم تحاول منع نزول الطعام، وأنَّه يستحيل أنْ يُدخل الإنسان يده حلقه بهذه الصورة الخرافيّة الساذجة، وحتي لو إفترضنا إمكانيَّة ذلك فهل كان وضع يده بهذه الصورة يخلق بروز في حلقه؟!! 

هذا الغضروف البارز في حنجرة الإنسان والمعروف عند العامة بتفاحة آدم هو أحد الغضاريف التسعة التي تتكون منها الحنجرة وهو أكبرها وبرغم أنَّه أكثر بروزًا في الرجل إلاَّ أنَّه موجود في المرأة كما هو في الرجل، ويُشبه الكتاب المفتوح للداخل، وقد خُلق هكذا ليُحدِث، مع العضلات والأعصاب والأوتار التي تتحرك تحت تأثير هواء الزفير الصاعد من القصبة الهوائية، الصوت. 


? الدليل الثامن؛ خرافة زحف الحية: كما يتصوَّر، الكاتب المزوّر الخرافيّ التفكير، أيضًا أنَّ زحف الحيَّة راجع إلي تقطيع أرجلها بسيف الملاك ميخائيل، فيزعم أنَّ اللَّه قال للملاك ميخائيل 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 18 - 

" اطردا أولاً من الجنَّة هذه الحية الخبيثة ومتي صارت خارجًا فاقطع قوائمها فإذا أرادت أنْ تمشي يجب أنْ تزحف " !!! فهل تزحف الحيَّات لأنَّ الملاك ميخائيل قطع أرجل الحيَّة حارسة الجنَّة!! كلا، يقول الكتاب المقدَّس لأنَّ اللَّه لعنها قائلا : " عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعِينَ " ( تك3/14 )، ولم يقطع أرجلها!! 

يقول العلم أنَّ قطع أي جزء من جسم الكائن الحيّ أو أصابته بأيّ عاهة في جسده لا يُؤثِّر علي مولوده، فلو افترضنا جدلاً أنَّ وجود السرَّة في بطن الإنسان راجع لرفع جبريل لبصاق الشيطان وأنَّ الغضروف البارز في حنجرة آدم وُجد بسبب وضع يده في حلقه، وأنَّ الحيَّة صارت تزحف لأنَّ الملاك قطع أرجلها، فمن الطبيعيّ، أنْ لا يُؤثِّر ذلك علي نسلهما، لأنَّ جميع المعلومات الوراثيَّة للكائن الحيّ مخزونة في الأحماض النووية DNA داخل الخليّة، وعندما يتحدّ الحيوان المنويّ للذكر ببويضة الأثني تظهر صفات وخصائص الكائن الحيّ ونوعه (5) . 


? الدليل التاسع؛ خرافة الختان: والكاتب المزوّر كعادته يناقض نفسه ويزعم في ( ف3:23-11 ) أنَّه " لما أكل آدم الإنسان الأول الطعام الذي نهاه الله عنه في الفردوس مخدوعاً من الشيطان عصي جسده الروح فأقسم قائلاً تالله لأقطعنك فكسر شظية من صخر وأمسك جسده ليقطعه بحد الشظية فوبخه الملاك جبريل على ذلك " 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(5) ) أنظر كتاب " مبادئ علم الوراثة " أ . ج. جارد نر ، د . ب . سنستاه . ترجمة مجموعة من أساتذة علم الوراثة . 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 19 - 

فأجاب (آدم) لقد أقسمت باللَّه أنْ أقطعه فلا أكون حانثًا "!! " حينئذ أراه الملاك زائدة جسده فقطعها فكما أن جسد كل إنسان من جسد آدم وجب عليه أن يراعي قسم آدم ليقومن به ، وحافظ آدم على فعل ذلك في أولاده ، فتسلسلت سُنَّة الختان من جيلٍ إلي جيلٍ " !! 

والكاتب المزوِّر يُناقض هنا نفسه كعادته ولا يزعُم أنَّ بسبب ذلك يُولد كل إنسان مختونًا ولم يرثْ أحد الختان لأنَّ آدم قام بختان نفسه، كما يزعم !! بل يزعم أنَّه بسبب ذلك وجب علي كلّ بني آدم الختان " فتسلسلت سُنَّة الختان من جيلٍ إلي جيلٍ " !! وبالرغم من أنَّ هذه خرافة أخري من خرافاته، فهي تكشف عن تناقضه وتخبُّطه الدائم، إلي جانب مناقضته للتقليد المسيحيّ والإسلاميّ الذي يُرجع الختان إلي إبراهيم وليس إلي آدم. 



? الدليل العاشر؛ خرافة جآر الشيطان: ثم يرسم الكاتب المزوِّر الخرافيّ التفكير صورة أخري خرافيَّة خياليَّة مُستوحاة من الخرافات التي يمتلئ بها فكره الخرافيّ للشيطان عندما حان دوره للعقاب يقول " فجأر الشيطان جآرًا مخوفًا وقال (اللَّه): لما كنت تريد 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 20 - 

أنْ تُصَيِّرني أردأ مما أنا عليه فأنا سأجعل نفسي كما أقدر أنْ أكون " ( ف21:41-42 )!! وهذه الصورة وجآر الشيطان المخوف يشبهان جآر الحيوانات الخرافيّة التي حاربها السندباد البحريّ في روايات ألف ليلة وليلة !! 


? الدليل الحادي عشر؛ خرافة محاولة المسيح عقد صلح بين اللَّه والشيطان !! ويزعم هذا الكاتب المزوِّر أنَّ الربّ يسوع المسيح أشفق علي الشيطان وأراد أنْ يصنع صلحًا بينه وبين اللَّه !! فاستجاب اللَّه ليسوع وقال له " يا يسوع أنظر فأنِّي أصفح عنه فأحمله علي أن يقول فقط " أيَّها الربّ إلهي أخطأت فإرحمني " فأصفح عنه وأعيده إلي حاله الأولي ". ثم يزعم أنَّه لما عرض يسوع ذلك علي الشيطان قال الشيطان " تعال الآن ولنُتِمَّ هذه المصالحة بيني وبين اللَّه، وقل أنت يا يسوع ما يجب فعله لأنَّك أنت صحيح العقل ". أجبت: " يجب التكلُّم بكلمتَين فقط ". أجاب الشيطان: " وما هُما ؟ " أجبت: " هُما أخطأت فإرحمني ". فقال الشيطان: " إنِّي بمسرَّة أقبل هذه المصالحة إذا قال اللَّه هاتَين الكلمتّين لي " !! 

وهنا يصل الكاتب المزوِّر إلي أسوأ ما وصل إليه من كفرٍ وتجديفٍ، فهل يُعقل أنَّ الشيطان يطلب من اللَّه أنْ يقول له " أخطأت فإرحمني " !! أي كفرٍ أو تجديفٍ هذا ؟!! هل يقبل عقل جاهل أو متعلِّم هذا 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 21 - 

الكفر وهذا التجديف الذي سطرته يد هذا الكاتب المزوِّر والمزيِّف، الخرافيّ التفكير، المجدِّف علي اللَّه وعلي مسيحه ؟!! 


? الدليل الثاني عشر؛ خرافة دموع الشياطين والمنبوذين: ثمّ يُناقض الكاتب المزوِّر نفسه، كعادته، ويقول " أنَّ الشياطين والمنبوذين مع الشيطان يبكون حينئذ حتَّي أنَّه ليجري من عين الواحد منهم أكثر مما في الأردن ومع هذا فلا يرون اللَّه " ( ف14:55-15 ) !! 

(أ) كيف تنبع الماء من أعين الشياطين وهم الأرواح ؟!! 

(ب) ومن أين سيأتي الأشرار بهذه المياه التي ستجري من عين كلّ واحد منهم ؟!! 

(ج) وكيف يجري من عين الواحد ماء أكثر مما في نهر الأردن ؟!! فإذا كان عددهم يبلغ المليارات فمعني هذا أنَّ المياه التي ستجري من عيونهم أكثر من كلِّ المياه الموجودة في كلِّ البحار والمحيطات بكثير!! أليست هذه الخرافات تفوق خرافات ألف ليلة وليلة وخرافات الهنود والفُرس والإغريق والرومان؟!! هذا هو ما يكتبه كاتب هذا الكتاب الخرافيّ المزيِّف المسَمَّي زورًا بإنجيل برنابا!! فمن أين سيأتون بكلِّ هذا المياه التي تفوق ما في الأنهار والبحار والمحيطات؟!! 

كما زعم هذا الكاتب المزوِّر في ( ف53 ) أن َّ " الشمس ستتألَّم وتئنّ!! يوم الدينونة، والقمر سينزف دمًا!! والنباتات والعشب الأخضر ستبكي وتنزف دمًا!! والملائكة وجميع الأرواح ستموت!! " متي أخذ ذلك اليوم في الإقتراب تأتى كلّ يوم علامة مخوفة علي سكَّان الأرض فيقول : 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 22 - 

? الدليل الثالث عشر؛ خرافة أنين الشمس: " ففي اليوم الأوَّل تسير الشمس في مدارها في السماء بدون نور، بل تكون سوداء كصبغ الثوب، وستئنّ كما يئنّ أبّ علي ابن مشرف على الموت "!! فكيف تتألَّم الشمس وتئنّ كالإنسان العاقل وهى كرة من الغاز المضغوط وتتكوَّن أساسًا من الهيدروجين والهيليوم وتصل درجة الحرارة وسط فرنها وقرصها إلي 14 مليون درجة؟!! 


? الدليل الرابع عشر؛ تحوّل القمر إلي دم: " وفى اليوم الثاني يتحول القمر إلي دم وسيأتي دم علي الأرض كالند ي " !! كيف يقطر القمر دمًا وهو المكوَّن من الصخور والرمال والمعادن ؟!! 


? الدليل الخامس عشر: قتال النجوم: " وفى اليوم الثالث تشاهد النجوم آخذة في الإقتتال كجيش من إلاعداء " !! كيف تتقاتل النجوم وهى مثل الشمس عبارة عن غازات ملتهبة، ويبعد كلّ نجم منها عن الآخر بملايين الأميال، ولماذا ؟!! 


? الدليل السادس عشر؛ بكاء النباتات والأعشاب دماً: " 000 وفى اليوم الخامس يبكي كل نبات وعشب ودمًا " !! كيف تبكى 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 23 - 

النباتات والأعشاب الخضراء دمًا؟!! ولماذا؟!! ومن أين ستأتي بالدم وهي التي تحتوي علي مادة الكلوروفيل الخضراء؟!! وهل يتصوَّر هذا الكاتب الخرافيّ التفكير أنَّ هذه المواد، الجماد، غير العاقلة، ستتحوَّل إلي كائنات حيَّة عاقلة؟!! 


? الدليل السابع عشر : موت الملائكة: " وفى اليوم الخامس عشر تموت الملائكة الأطهار ولا يبقي حيًا إلاَّ اللَّه وحده "!! كيف تموت الملائكة والشياطين والأرواح وهى أرواح خلقها اللَّه لتكون خالدة ؟!! 


? الدليل الثامن عشر؛ خرافة مزاح اللَّه يوم الدينونة: ثم يصلْ هذا الكاتب المزوِّر الخرافيّ التفكير إلي قمَّة التجديف علي اللَّه، والخرافة، ويزعم أنَّ اللَّه سيمزح، يُهرِّج، يوم الدين!! فيقول في ( ف20:55 ) " فيُكلِّم اللَّه رسوله 000 كخليلٍ يمازح خليله "!! أيوجد فكر خرافيّ أكثر خرافة وسذاجة من هذا ؟!! اللَّه يمزح ؟!! 


? الدليل التاسع عشر؛ خرافة ضرب الشيطان وأتباعه: يزعم الكاتب المزوِّر الخرافي التفكير في ( ف1:57-6 ) أنَّ الملاك ميخائيل سيضرب الشيطان بسيفه بما يوازى مليون جحيم " فيأتي حينئذ ذلك الشقي ويشكوه كلّ مخلوق بإمتهان شديد، حينئذ ينادي اللَّه 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 24 - 

الملاك ميخائيل فيضربه بسيف اللَّه مائة ألف ضربة، وتكون كلّ ضربة يُضرب بها الشيطان بثقل عشر جحيمات 000 ثم يُنادي الملاك أتباعه فيُهانون ويشكون مثله وعند ذلك يضرب الملاك ميخائيل بأمر اللَّه بعضًا مئة وبعضًا خمسين وبعضًا عشرين وبعضًا عشرًا وبعضًا خمسًا " !! 

فما هو حجم الجحيم وثقله؟ وكيف سيضرب الملاك الشيطان بما يوازي مليون جحيم؟ ويضرب أتباعه بما يوزي الجحيم مليارات المرَّات!! وما هي قوَّة هذا الملاك الذي يقدر أنْ يقوم بهذه المهمَّة؟ وما هو حجم الشيطان وما هي قدرته التي تتحمَّل الضرب بسيفِ اللَّه بما يوازي مليون جحيم، وكذلك أتباعه ؟!! إنَّ ما زعمه هذا الكاتب المزوِّر الخرافيّ التفكير يفوق كلّ ما كُتب في أساطير اليونان والرومان والفرس والهند والصين وألف ليلة وليلة وبقيّة أساطير جميع الشعوب، فله عقليَّة خرافيَّة لا مثيل لها!! 


? الدليل العشرون؛ خرافة وليمة سليمان: ومن أعجب ما قاله هذا الكاتب المزوّر الخرافي التفكير في ( ف3:74 ) أنَّ سليمان فكَّر أنْ يدعو كلّ خلائق اللَّه لوليمة " فأصلحت خطأه سمكه إذ أكلت كل ما كان قد هيأه " !!هل يقبل العقل والمنطق مثل هذه الخرافة غير المعقولة الساذجة ؟!! 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 25 - 

(أ) فما المقصود بكلِّ خلائق اللَّه، هل هي كلّ ما خلقه اللَّه علي الأرض من بشرٍ وحيواناتٍ وطيورٍ وأسماكٍ وزواحفٍ، أم جميع المخلوقات في السماء وعلي الأرض بما فيها الملائكة والشياطين ؟! 

(ب) وكيف إستطاع سليمان دعوة كلّ هذه الخلائق ؟! 

(ج) وأين المكان الذي كان سيجمع فيه كلّ هذه الخلائق ؟!! 

(د) ومن أين أتي لكلّ هذه المخلوقات بطعام يكفيها ؟!! 

(ر) وكيف تأكل سمكة واحدة طعام مُعدّ لكلِّ مخلوقات اللَّه؟!! ما شكلها وما هو حجمها؟!! أليس هذا تفكير إنسان فاقد العقل والحسّ والمنطق ؟! 


? الدليل الحادي والعشرون؛ خرافة الجمل ورفضه لرؤية وجهه لأنَّه كريه: ويزعم هذا الكاتب المزوّر الخرافي التفكير أنَّ الجمل لا يشرب إلاَّ الماء العكر حتي لا يري وجهه القبيح( ف15:77 )!! فهل يُدرك الجمل، الحيوان الأعجم غيرالناطق وغير العاقل معني القبح والجمال؟! وحتَّي لو كان يُدرك فهل كان يعتقد أنَّ وجهه قبيح؟! لقد خلق اللَّه كلّ مخلوقٍ كجنسه وكان كلّ ما خلقه اللَّه " هُوَ حَسَنٌ " . 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 26 - 

? الدليل الثاني والعشرون؛ خرافة حزن الحيونات لفقدانها ما تشتهيه من الطيبات: وزعم " أن كل حيوان مفطور علي الحزن بفقده ما يشتهي من الطيبات " ( ف1:102 ) !! وهذا خطأ دينيّ وعلميّ، لأنَّ اللَّه خلق كلّ حيوان كجنسه ( تك1 ) وخلق له الطعام المناسب لحياته، ثم ماهي الطيِّبات التي كانت تشتهيها الحيوانات وقد فُقدت منها ومن ثمَّ فُطِرَت بسببها علي الحزن؟! 

? الدليل الثالث والعشرين؛ خرافة إستقرار الأرض علي الماء: كما زعم أنَّ الأرض مستقرَّة علي الماء، فقال في ( ف3:167 ) " لماذا لا يمكن الحجر أنْ يستقرّ علي سطح الماء مع أنَّ الأرض برمَّتها مستقرَّة علي سطح الماء ؟ " !! وهذا خطأ علميّ فاحش فالأرض معلَّقة في الفضاء علي لا شيء كما يقول العلم والكتاب المقدَّس " يَمُدُّ الشَّمَالَ عَلَى الْخَلاَءِ وَيُعَلِّقُ الأَرْضَ عَلَى لاَ شَيْءٍ. " ( أي26/7 ). وهي أصلاً معلَّقة في الفضاء ضمن المجموعة الشمسيَّة وتدور حول الشمس دورة كلّ سنة وتدور حول نفسها مرَّة كلّ أربع وعشرين ساعة. 


? الدليل الرابع والعشرون؛ خرافة تحديد حجم الشمس بالنسبة لحجم الأرض: وزعم أيضًا أنَّ الشمس أكبر من الأرض ألف مرّة، إذ يقول في ( ف10:179 ) " الشمس التي هي أكبر من الأرض بألوف من المرّات " ولكن الترجمة الإنجليزية، وهي الأدقّ، والتي 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 27 - 

ترجمت العربية عنها ، تقول " ألف مرة " فقط " a thousand times ". وهذا خطأ من المترجم يُضاف إلي خطأ الكاتب!! في حين أنَّ حجم الشمس مثل حجم الأرض مليون و264,000 مرة !! 


? الدليل الخامس والعشرون: خرافة عدد السموات وقياس المسافات بينها: زعم هذا الكاتب المزوّر أنَّ عدد السموات تسع وعاشرها الجنَّة، وأنَّها الواحدة فوق الأخري وأعلي منها، وتقع الأولي فوق الأرض! وحدَّد المسافة بين كل منها بـ 500 سنه سفر رجل!! والمسافة بين الأرض وأعلي سماء بـ 500 ,4سنة !! 

فقال في ( ف3:105-8 ) " إن السموات تِسْع وأنَّ بعضها يبعد عن بعض كما تبعد الأولي عن الأرض سفر خمس مائة سنة، وعليه فإن الأرض تبعد عن أعلي سماء مسيرة أربعة ألاف وخمسمائة سنة 000 الواحدة منها أسفل ما يليها، ولكن حجم كلّ الأرض مع حجم كلّ السموات بالنسبة إلي الجنَّة كنقطة بل كحبَّة رمال " !! 

وقال في ( ف6:178-10 ) " السموات تسع موضوعة بينها السيارات التي تبعد إحداها عن الأخري مسيرة رجل خمس مائة سنة، وكذلك الأرض علي مسيرة خمس مائة سنة من السماء الأولي " !! 

(أ) وهذا يخالف ما جاء في المسيحيّة والإسلام، حيث تقول المسيحية 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 28 - 

بوجود ثلاث سموات (6) ، ويقول الإسلام أنَّ عدد السموات سبع فقط بما فيها الجنَّة (7) . وإنما يتفق ما كتبه هذا الكاتب المزوّر مع ما كتبه الشاعر الإيطالي دانتي أليجييري ، الذي توفي سنة 1321م، في الجزء الثالث، الفردوس، من الكوميديا الإلهيَّة حيث صوَّر، دانتي، الفردوس، الجنَّة، بأنَّها تتكوَّن من تسع سموات يليها سماء السموات أو سماء العرش الإلهيّ!! وهذا يدلّ علي أنَّ هذا الكتاب الخرافيّ المزيف مكتوب سنة 1321م !! ( أنظر كتابنا 00) . 

(ب) كما يتكلَّم عن السموات كموقع ماديّ ويُصوِّر المسافة بين كلّ سماء والسماء الأخري بمسيرة رجل 500 سنة !! وإذا كانت المسافات تقاس، في القرن الأوَّل كما هو مفترض، بسرعة الحصان أو الجمل، في قافلة، في اليوم الواحد، وكان متوسط المسافة التي يقطعها الحصان أو الجمل في قافلة في اليوم الواحد 50 كم × 365 يوم ×500 سنة = 9,125.000 كم، ولو قسنا المسافة من الأرض إلي السماء التاسعة، بحسب ما جاء في هذا الكتاب المزيّف، نجد أنَّها 9,125,000 × 9 = 82,125,000 كم، أي 82 مليون كم، في حين أنَّ المسافة بين الأرض والمريخ هي 90 مليون كم، معني هذا أننا نصل من الأرض إلي السماء التاسعة قبل أنْ نصل إلي المرّيخ!! وهذا يُضاد كل الحقائق الكتابيّة والعلميّة وكل مقاييس المسافات الخاصّة بالمجموعة الشمسيّة !! 


? الدليل السادس والعشرون؛ خرافة وصف الجحيم: وصف هذا الكاتب المزوِّر، الخرافيّ التفكير، الجحيم بصورة لا مثيل لها في الكتاب المقدَّس وكتب الأديان الأخري إذ رسم لها طبقات 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(7) " تُسَبِّحُ لَهُ السَّمَاوَاتُ السَّبْعُ " (الأسراء44) ، " رَّبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ السَّبْعِ " (المؤمنون86) ، " فَقَضَاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ " (فصلت12) ، " اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ " (الطلاق12) . 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 29 - 

أو دركات مترتبة ترتيبًا أفقيًا يتدرج فيه العقاب من الدركة الأولي إلي السابعة وكلَّما ذهب المعذَّب إلي دركة أبعد يناله عقاب أشدّ. 

كما حصر دخول الجحيم علي فاعلي خطايا مُعيَّنة هي " الكبرياء والحسد والطمع والشهوة والكسل والنهم والغضب " دون بقيَّة الخطايا. فقال في ( ف1:59-3 ) " إنَّ الجحيم واحدة وفيها يعذّب الملعونون إلي الأبد، إلاَّ أنَّ لها سبع طبقات أو دركات الواحدة منها أعمق من الأخري ومن يذهب إلي أبعدها يناله عقابٌ أشدّ " ! 

وقال في ( ف3:135-29 ) " إعلموا إذًا أنَّ الجحيم هي واحدة ومع ذلك فإنَّ لها سبع دركات، الواحدة منها دون الأخري. فكما أنَّ الخطية سبعة أنواع إذ أنشأها الشيطان نظير سبعة أبواب الجحيم كذلك يُوجد 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 30 - 

فيها سبعة أنواع من العذاب . لأنَّ المتكبِّر 000 سيزجّ في أسفل درجة مارًا في سائر الدركات التي فوقه ومكابدًا فيها جميع الآلام الموجودة فيها 000 والحسود 000 يهبط إلي الدرجة السادسة 000 أمَّا الطمَّاع فيهبط إلي الدركة الخامسة 000 أمَّا الدركة الرابعة فيهبط إليها الشهوانيُّون 000 ويهبط إلي الدركة الثالثة الكسلان 000 ويهبط إلي الدركة الثانية النهم 00 ويهبط المستشيط غضبًا إلي الدركه الأولي "!! 

وقد أخذ وصف الجحيم من حيث الدركات وأنواع الخطايا وأنواع العقاب من الجزء الأوَّل من الكوميديا الإلهيّة لدانتي، الجحيم، حيث يتكوَّن جحيم دانتي من تسع دركات أو حلقات، الحلقة الأولي خاصة بغير المعمَّدين، والحلقة الثانية يمكث فيها الشهوانيّين، والحلقة الثالثة للشرهين، والحلقة الرابعة للبخلاء والمسرفون، والحلقة الخامسة للغاضبون والكسالي، والحلقة السادسة للهراطقة، والحلقة السابعة لمرتكبو العنف، والحلقة الثامنة للمخادعين المحتالين، الدجّالين، والحلقة التاسعة، بئر المردة والتي تضم أمثال يهوذا، ويوجد إبليس في أسفلها!! 

وقد حذف الكاتب المزوّر الدركة الأولي الخاصة بغير المعمَّدين، من الأمم والأطفال المسيحيِّين، والأخيرة الخاصَّة بالهراطقة لأنَّهما لا يتَّفقان مع فكره وما هدف إليه في كتابه المزيِّف هذا !! 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 31 - 

? الدليل السابع والعشرون؛ خرافة عقاب الجحيم: كما صوَّر هذا الكاتب المزوّر عقاب الجحيم وأدواته علي أنَّها تتكوَّن من البرد القارس والريح والثلج والجليد والجمر والصواعق والبرق والجنون والهلع، وذلك إلي جانب النار واللهب والحرارة والكبريت!! وزعم أنَّ الشيطان أنشأ الخطايا سبعة أنواع نظير أبواب الجحيم السبعة !! فقال في ( ف16:60-19 ) " فما أشدّ الذي سيصلونه الخطاة الأشقياء، ما أشدّ البرد القارس الذي لا يُخَفّف لهبهم، ما أشدّ صرير الأسنان والبكاء والعويل، لأنَّ ماء الأردن أقلّ من الدموع التي ستجري كلّ دقيقة من عيونهم "!! وقال في ( ف15:106 ) " إنَّ اللَّه لما خلقه (الحسّ) حكم عليه بالجحيم والثلج والجليد اللذَين لا يُطاقان "!! 

وتابع في ( ف135 ) " ففي هذا المكان الملعون يكون عقاب عام يشمل كلّ الدركات كمزيجٍ من حبوب عديدة يصنع منه رغيف لأنَّه ستتَّحد بعدلِ اللَّه النار والجمر والصواعق والبرق والكبريت والحرارة والبرد والريح والجنون والهلع علي طريقة لا يخفف فيها البرد والحرارة ولا النار بل يعذب كلّ منها "!! 

ووصف الجحيم علي هذه الصورة ورد في كتاب " رؤيا بولس " المكتوب في القرن الخامس الميلاديّ والذي يصف عذاب الجحيم بأنَّه مكوَّن من النار والثلج والجليد والبرد القارس بقوله: 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 32 - 

" ورأيت هناك رجالاً ونساءً مقطوعي الأيدي وعريانين في مكان الثلج والجليد " ( ف39 ) " 000 في البرد وصرير الأسنان 000 في هذا المكان لا يُوجد شيء آخر سوي البرد والجليد. وقال الملاك أيضًا حتَّي لو أشرقت الشمس عليهم فلن يصبحوا دافئين بسبب برودة المكان الشديدة والجليد " ( ف42 ). 

كما ذُكر عذاب الزمهرير والثلج والجليد، أيضًا، في كتاب مطهر القديس باتريك وكتاب رحلة الجندي الراهب تونجدال و جحيم الراهب الإيطالي البريجو في القرن الحادي عشر . كما ذكر الشاعر إلانجليزي وليم شكسبير سنة 1604 الصقيع المروع في مسرحية " عين بعين " فقال علي لسان كلاوديو " والروح الناعمة يجرفها عباب يتلطي، أو تستقر في صقع مروع من صقيع ، تكثف طبقات فوق طبقات " . 

وكذلك الشاعر إلانجليزي جون ميلتون في ملحمته " الفردوس المفقود " 1642- 1655 الذي قال " وبعد هذا النهر تقع قارة متجمدة ، برية مظلمة ، تنهال عليه عواصف من دوامات الريح ولا فع البرد يسقط علي اليابسة 000 وليس من عواصف من دوامات الريح ولا فع البرد يسقط علي اليابسة 000 وليس من حوله إلا الثلج والجليد ". 

إلاَّ أنَّه من الواضح أنَّ هذا الكاتب المزوّر كان أخذه أفكاره هذه عن جحيم دانتي إذا جاء جحيمه أكثر مطابقة مع جحيم دانتي !! 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 33 - 

فالجحيم عند كليهما يتكوَّن من درجات أو دركات أو طبقات مرتَّبة فوق بعضها البعض كلّ درجة منها لإحدي الخطايا، ويتم ترتيب الخطايا عند كليهما علي قدر ما تحمله من شرور، وكلَّما كانت خطيئة المعاقب أكبر كلَّما نزل إلي درجات الجحيم السفلي، ويتكوَّن عذاب الجحيم عند كليهما من النار والبرد والصقيع والجليد والثلج. وعلي سبيل المثال يقول دانتي : 

" أنا في الحلقة الثالثة، حلقة المطر الأبديّ، اللعين، البارد الثقيل؛ لا يتجدَّد عنفه أبداً ولا يتغيَّر نوعه. بردّ كبير ومياه مسودة ، وثلج يهطل خلال الهواء المظلم " ( أنشودة 6: 7 – 10 ) . 

" عندما استدرت ورأيت أمامي وتحت القدمين بحيرة كان لها من التجمد صورة الزجاج لا الماء 000 كان الشبحان المعذبان منغمسين في الثلج 000 سماء الزمهرير000 وقد ازرق لونهما 000الزمهرير من الفم 000 فجمده الزمهرير بينهما 000 فلن تجد شبحاً أجدر منهما أن يستقر في الجمد 000 بعد ذلك رأيت ألف وجه جعلها البرد مثل الكلاب ؛ ومن ذلك يعروني الرعب ، وسيعروني دائما من الغدران المتجمدة "( أنشودة32: 22- 26 ) . 

" وبينما كنا نسير في الوسط، الذي يتجمَّع عنده كلّ ثقل، كنت ارتعد في الزمهرير الأبديّ " ( أنشودة 32 :73 ، 74 ). 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 34 - 

? الدليل الثامن والعشرون؛ خرافة دخول الأصنام إلي العالم: وتحدَّث في ( ف32 ) عن كيفيَّة دخول عبادة الأصنام إلي العالم هكذا " أنَّ كلّ شرّ دخل إلي العالم بوسيلة الشيوخ، قولوا لي من أدخل عبادة الأصنام في العالم إلاَّ طريقة الشيوخ، إنَّه كان ملكًا أحبَّ أباه كثيرًا وكان اسمه بعلاً، فلما مات الأب أمر ابنه بصنع تمثال شبه أبيه تعزية لنفسه، ونصبه في سوق المدينة، وراح يعدّد فوائد هذا التمثال وتقديم الهدايا له ، ثم تحولت هذه الهدايا في زمن قصير إلي نقود وطعام حتي سمّوه إلهًا تكريمًا له، وهذا الشيء تحوَّل من عادة إلي شريعة حتي أنَّ الصنم بعلا إنتشر في العالم كلَّه، وقد ندب اللَّه علي هذا بواسطة أشعياء قائلا " حقا هذا الشعب يعبدني باطلا ، لأنهم أبطلوا شريعتي التي أعطاهم أياها عبدى موسى ويتبعون تقاليد شيوخهم " !! 

وهذه القصة الخياليّة الخرافيّة خلط فيها الكاتب بين تقليد الشيوخ النابع من شريعة موسي نفسها وبين عبادة الأصنام، ولا علاقة بين تقليد الشيوخ وعبادة الأصنام، وزعم أنَّ عبادة " بعل " إنتشرت في العالم كلَّه، وروي قصَّة خرافيَّة عن أصل عبادته وعبادة الأوثان! وقد كشفت حفريات رأس شمرا ونصوصها عن أنَّ بعلا كان هو إله الطبيعة فهو المتحكِّم في المطر والريح والسُحب وبالتالي في الخصوبة، وقد عبده الكنعانيِّين وقد تأثَّر بعبادته بعض بني إسرائيل وإنتهي ذلك بسبي بابل سنة 586 ق . م . وكلّ ما زعمه الكاتب هو من نسيج خياله الخرافيّ !! 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 35 - 

? الدليل التاسع والعشرون؛ خرافة عدد آلهة رومية: زعم في ( ف4:125 ) أنَّه يُوجد في رومية وحدها 28 ألف إله منظور !! وهذا مبالغة خرافيّة لأنَّه لم يزدْ عدد الآلهة في روما عن مئة إله بل ولم يصلْ عدد التماثيل التي صنعت لهذه الآلهة لمثل هذا العدد الخرافيّ! 


? الدليل الثلاثون؛ تكلم الحجارة: زعم في ( ف14:200 ) أنَّ حجارة أورشليم صرخت عند دخول يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلة " تبارك الآتي باسم الرب إلهنا " !! وهذه مبالغة لا مبرِّر لها ومفهوم خرافيّ وخاطئ لقول المسيح " إِنْ سَكَتَ هَؤُلاَءِ (من يهتفون فرحًا بدخوله أورشليم) فَالْحِجَارَةُ تَصْرُخُ! " ( لو19/40 ) . 


ثانياً : خرافات تحريم الضحك والحب 


هاجم الكاتب المزوّر الضحك ومن ضحكوا والحبّ ومن أحبُّوا وأوقع أقصي العقوبات علي من ضحكوا ومن أحبُوا، واخترع لذلك أسبابًا ومواقف خياليَّة لا تقلْ خرافة عمَّا سبق !! 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 36 - 

? الدليل الحادي والثلاثون؛ خرافة مسخ المصريين إلي حيوانات مهولة بسبب الضحك: زعم أنَّ يسوع قال في ( ف2:27-5 ) " الضحك العاجل نذير البكاء الأجل، وأيضًا، لا تذهب إلي حيث الضحك بل إجلس حيث ينوحون 000 ألاَّ تعلمون أنَّ اللَّه في زمن موسي مسخ ناسًا كثيرين في مصر حيوانات مخوفة لأنَّهم ضحكوا واستهزأوا بالآخرين "!! وهذه القصة الخرافيَّة لا أساس لها ولا وجود لمثلها ولا وجود لفكرة المسخ من الأساس في الكتاب المقدَّس!! ولا تسمح حكمة اللَّه ومحبَّته بمسخ البشر لمثل هذا السبب أو غيره، ولو فعل اللَّه ذلك لمسخ كلَّ البشريَّة !! إنما هي أفكار خرافية ترجع لأفكار بدائيَّة وخرافات عجائز الأزمنة الغابرة ! 


? الدليل الثاني والثلاثون؛ خرافة عقاب إبراهيم بسبب حبّه لابنه: وهاجم الحبّ أيضًا فزعم أنَّ اللَّه عاقب إبراهيم بذبح ابنه لأنَّه أحبَّ ابنه " وأحب إبراهيم ابنه اسماعيل أكثر قليلا مما ينبغي لذلك أمر الله إبراهيم أن يذبح ابنه ليقتل المحبة الأثيمة في قلبه " ( ف10:99 ) !! 


? الدليل الثالث والثلاثون؛ خرافة عقاب داود بسبب حبّه لابنه: كما زعم أنَّه لما أحبَّ داود ابنه ابشالوم حبًا شديدًا، جعل اللَّه 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 37 - 

ابنه يثور عليه ويتعلَّق من شعره ويموت!! فقال " وأحب داود ابشالوم حباً شديداً لذلك سمح اللَّه أنْ يثور الابن علي أبيه فتعلَّق بشعره وقتله يوآب " !! 


? الدليل الرابع والثلاثون؛ خرافة عقاب أبشالوم بسبب حبّه لشَعْره: وزعم أنَّه لمَّا أحبَّ ابشالوم شّعْره، جعله اللَّه حبلاً عُلِّق عليه ومات!! " ما أرهب حكم الله أن أبشالوم أحب شعره أكثر من كل شيء فتحول حبلاً علق به " ( ف11:99 ). 


? الدليل الخامس والثلاثون؛ خرافة عقاب أيوب بسبب حبه لأبنائه: كما زعم أنَّه لما أوشك أيوب أنْ يفرِّط في حبّ أبنائه وبناته " دفعه اللَّه إلي يدّ الشيطان فلم يأخذ منه أبناءه وثروته في يوم واحد فقط بل ضربه أيضاً بداء عضَّال حتي كانت الديدان تخرج من جسمه مدة سبع سنين " ( ف12:99 ) !! 


? الدليل السادس والثلاثون؛ خرافة حب يعقوب لأبنه يوسف: وقال أنَّه لمَّا أحبَّ " يعقوب ابنه يوسف أكثر من أبنائه الآخرين لذلك قضي اللَّه ببيعه وجعل يعقوب يُخدع من هؤلاء الأبناء أنفسهم حتي أنَّه صدَّق أنَّ الوحش اِفترس ابنه فلبث عشر سنوات نائحًا " ( ف14:99 ) !! 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 38 - 

? الدليل السابع والثلاثون؛ خرافة عقاب المسيح بعار الصليب بسبب حب أمه وتلاميذه له: ومن أعجب ما زعمه هذا الكاتب المزوّر هو زعمه أنَّ المسيح عوُقب بعار الصليب بسبب حبّ أمّه وتلاميذه له !! فقال في ( ف17:220-18 ) " صدقني يا برنابا إنَّ اللَّه يُعاقب علي كلِّ خطيَّة مهما كانت طفيفة عقابًا عظيماً لأنَّ اللَّه يغضب من الخطيّة، فلذلك لما كانت أمِّي وتلاميذي الأمناء الذين كانوا معي أحبُّوني قليلاً حبًا عالميًا أراد اللَّه البار أنْ يُعاقب علي هذا الحبّ بالحزن الحاضر حتى لايُعاقب عليه بلهب الجحيم " !! 

فهل يُعقل أنْ يُعاقب اللَّه الأنبياء بسبب الحبّ؟!! والغريب أنَّ الكاتب، كعادته، يناقض نفسه ويقول: " أحب 000 قريبك كنفسك " ( ف6:30 )!! كيف يحبّ الإنسان قريبه كنفسه بينما يزعم أنَّ اللَّه يُعاقب علي مثل هذا الحبّ ؟!! و هل يُعقل أنَّ اللَّه يُعاقب المسيح بسبب الحبّ بلهب الجحيم، وبعار الصليب!! 



ثالثاً الأخطاء التاريخية والجغرافية 


زعم الكاتب المزوّر أنَّه أحد تلاميذ المسيح، بل والتلميذ المقرَّب منه والذي كشف له، المسيح، وحده أسراره !! والمفروض أنَّه كتلميذ 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 39 - 

للمسيح، كما يزعم، يعرف المكان الذي عاش فيه والبيئة المعاصرة وكلّ الظروف الدينيَّة والاجتماعيَّة والسياسيَّة وطبيعة العصر الذي عاش فيه والحكَّام الذين كانوا في ذلك الوقت وكل دقائق ذلك العصر. ولكن هذا الكاتب المزوِّر سقط في أخطاء كثيرة؛ تاريخيّة وجغرافيّة ودينيّة، تدلّ بكلِّ وضوح وتأكيد علي أنَّه لم يكن لا من تلاميذ المسيح ولا من عصره ولا من فلسطين ولا من إي من دول الشرق الأوسط، بل هو أوربِّي مسلم معرفته بالإسلام غير علميَّة ومشوّشة تعتمد بالدرجة الأولي علي السماع من العامة أكثر من علماء الدين، وقد عاش بيئة مسيحيَّة كاثوليكيَّة ذات فكر رهبانيّ، هذه البيئة يعيش فيها يهود يكرهون المسيحيَّة والمسيحيِّين، فخلط بين الأفكار اليهوديَّة والمسيحيَّة والإسلاميَّة وخرافات الشعوب البدائيَّة وعجائز الأزمنة الغابرة، بل وكانت معلوماته وما نقله عن الأديان الثلاثة ناقصة ومشوّشة وخرافيَّة تدلّ علي فكر خرافيّ جاهل. 



? الدليل الثامن والثلاثون؛ حكام اليهوديَّة وقت ميلاد المسيح: قال في ( ف3 ): أنَّه عندما وُلد المسيح " كان بيلاطس حاكمًا في زمن الرياسة الكهنوتيّة لحنان وقيافا " ! وهذا خطأ تاريخيّ ودينيّ لأنَّ أيًّا منهم لم يكن في موقعه وقت ميلاد المسيح، فقد كان حنان رئيسًا للكهنة في المدة من 6-15م وكان قيافا رئيسًا للكهنة في المدة من 18-36م وكان بيلاطس واليًا علي اليهودية من 26-36م . 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 40 - 

? الدليل التاسع والثلاثون؛ المسيح يعظ من على جناح الهيكل: قال في ( ف12: 2؛ 127: 3 ) أنّ يسوع كان يرتقي الدكَّة ويعظ في إلهيكل " ارتقي إلي الدكَّة التي كان يرتقيها الكتبة " ، والكلمة الإيطالية التي ترجمت في العربية دكَّة هي " Pinculdo di Temple " أي " جناح إلهيكل! وقد نُقلت إلى الإنجليزية " Ascend to the pinnacle " أي وصعد إلي البرج أو قمة عالية، وجناح إلهيكل يُطلّ علي وادي قدرون ويرتفع عن الأرض حوالي 30 متر، ويقول يوسيفوس المؤرِّخ والكاهن اليهوديّ، الذي كان معاصرُا لتلاميذ المسيح (35 – 100م)، عنه " أنَّ النظر الإنسانيّ لا يستطيع أنْ يصل من قمته إلي قاع الودي أي المنحدر الذي يقف علي حافته (8) ! فهل يُعقل أنْ يعظ المسيح والكتبة من علي مثل هذا الارتفاع ؟!! 

? الدليل الأربعون؛ جهل الكاتب بالطقوس اليهوديَّة: قال في ( ف13 ) أنَّ الملاك قدَّم ليسوع كبشاً فقدمه ذبيحة عن نفسه علي الجبل! ويسوع لم يكن في حاجة لتقديم ذبيحة عن نفسه لأنَّه قدُّوس وبار، فقد تحدَّي اليهود وقادتهم قائلاً " مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ " ( يو8/46 )، وقال عنه الوحي الإلهي " لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَلِيقُ بِنَا رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ مِثْلُ هَذَا، قُدُّوسٌ بِلاَ شَرٍّ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، قَدِ انْفَصَلَ عَنِ الْخُطَاةِ وَصَارَ أَعْلَى مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ " ( عب7/26 ). 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(8) The pulpit Com. VoI .15: 105 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 41 - 

كما أنَّ الذبائح كانت تقدَّم، في عصر المسيح، بواسطة الكهنة في هيكل سليمان ولا يجوز لغير الكهنة تقديمها وفي الهيكل فقط!! وهذا يدلّ علي جهل الكاتب بشريعة موسي وبعادات اليهود. 


? الدليل الحادي والأربعون؛ الإبحار من الجليل إلي الناصرة : قال في ( ف1:20و 9 ) " وذهب يسوع إلي بحر الجليل ونزل ( أبحر ) في مركب مسافراً إلي الناصرة مدينته 000 ولما بلغ مدينة الناصرة أذاع النوتيّة في المدينة كلّ ما فعله يسوع " ! والعبارة المترجمة هنا " مسافرًا " مترجمة في الإنجليزية " sailed toward " أي " مبحرًا ". والكاتب المزوّر هنا يزعم أنَّ المسيح سافر من الجليل إلي الناصرة مبحرًا في مركب وبالتالي إعتبر الناصرة ميناء علي بحر الجليل! وهذا خطأ جغرافيّ فادح يدلّ علي أنَّ الكاتب لا يمكن أنْ يكون من فلسطين أبدًا ولم يعشْ فيها ولم يرها مطلقًا !! فلا تقع مدينة الناصرة علي بحر الجليل أو غيره من البحار أو البحيرات! ! وإنما تقع " على بعد نحو عشرة أميال إلي الشمال من سهل إسدرالون (مرج بن عامر) علي التلال الجيرية في الطرف الجنوبي لجبال 000 وهي على بعد 15 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 42 - 

ميلاً من بحر الجليل ، 20 ميلاً إلي الشرق من ساحل البحر المتوسط. وتقع علي بعد 70 ميلاً إلي الشمال من أورشليم ". ويقول القدِّيس لوقا أنَّ أهل الناصرة لما أرادوا قتل المسيح " فَقَامُوا وَأَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجَ الْمَدِينَةِ وَجَاءُوا بِهِ إِلَى حَافَّةَِ الْجَبَلِ الَّذِي كَانَتْ مَدِينَتُهُمْ مَبْنِيَّةً عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَطْرَحُوهُ إِلَى أَسْفَل ُ. " ( لو4/29 ). 


? الدليل الثاني والأربعون؛ الصعود إلى كفر ناحوم: وفي ( ف1:21 ) يقول أنَّ المسيح الذي كان في الناصرة صعد منها إلي كفرناحوم " وصعد يسوع إلى كفر ناحوم ( Jesus went up to Capernaum ) ودنا من المدينة "!! وهنا سقط الكاتب المزوّر في خطأ جغرافيّ لا يقلّ أهمّيّة عن الخطأ السابق لأنَّ كفر ناحوم تقع علي الشاطيء الغربيّ لبحر الجليل والناصرة تقع علي الجبل في مكان يبلغ اِرتفاعه 2300 قدم عن كفر ناحوم، فكيف يصعد من الناصرة إلي كفر ناحوم، في حين أنَّ الحقيقة هي العكس، وهذا ما يذكره الإنجيل للقدِّيس يوحنا الذي يقول " وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ كَانَ عُرْسٌ فِي قَانَا الْجَلِيلِ وَكَانَتْ أُمُّ يَسُوعَ هُنَاكَ. وَدُعِيَ أَيْضاً يَسُوعُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ. وَبَعْدَ هَذَا انْحَدَرَ إِلَى كَفْرِنَاحُومَ ( After this he went down to Capernaum ) هُوَ وَأُمُّهُ وَإِخْوَتُهُ وَتلاَمِيذُهُ وَأَقَامُوا هُنَاكَ أَيَّاماً لَيْسَتْ كَثِيرَةً " ( يو2/1-2و12 ) !! 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 43 - 

? الدليل الثالث والأربعون؛ ركوب الخيل والجمهوريَّة: قال في ( ف4:69-9 ) " أيها الفقهاء والفريسيون وأنتم أيَّها الكهنة، أنَّكم الراغبون في الخيل كالفوارس ولكنكم لا ترغبون في المسير إلى الحرب، إنَّكم الراغبون في الألبسه الجميلة كالنساء ولكنكم لا ترغبون في الغزل وتربية الأطفال 000 إنَّكم لراغبون في المجد كالجمهوريِّين ولكنكم لا ترغبون في عبء الجمهوريَّة " !! وهذا الكلام لا ينطبق علي واقع فلسطين أيَّام المسيح، ولم يكنْ هناك حربًا مطلوب منهم الإشتراك فيها! ولم يكنْ هناك من يفكِّر في الجمهوريَّة أو يحلم بها! كما لم يكنْ المسيح مُحَرِّضصا علي الحروب. وهذه الأوصاف جميعًا تنطبق علي الوسط الأوربِّيّ الغربيّ في عهد الإقطاع حيث الفروسيّضة Chivalries والفرسان والحروب وتقليد رجال الكهنوت (الكاثوليك) للنبلاء وحيث أحلام الثورات والجمهوريَّة. 



? الدليل الرابع والأربعون؛ المكان الذي قذف فيه الحوت يونان: قال في ( ف5:63-7 ) أن يونان النبي " حاول الهرب إلي طرسوس خوفًا من الشعب، فطرحه اللَّه في البحر، فابتلعته سمكة وقذفته علي مقربة من نينوي "! وهنا سقط الكاتب المزوّر في خطأ جغرافيّ آخر بقوله أنَّ يونان سافر من نينوي التي تقع علي نهر 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 44 - 

دجلة في العراق إلي طرسوس التي في كليكية شرقيّ آسيا الصغري والقريبة من البحر المتوسِّط. والمسافة بين نهر دجلة والبحر المتوسط حوالي 400 ميل، ولا تُوجد أيّ أنهار أو بحار تصل بين البحر المتوسط ونهر دجلة، فكيف تقذف السمكة بيونان الذي سقط في البحر المتوسِّط بالقرب من نينوي التي تقع علي نهر دجلة؟!! ألا يدلّ هذا علي جهله المطلق بجغرافيَّة المنطقة؟. 

? الدليل الخامس والأربعون؛ عيد المظال: سمى عيد المظال في ( ف1:15 ) باسمه الآرامي وترجم في الإنجليزية ( the feast of tabernacles ) ، واسماه في ( ف30:1 ) " سينوفاجيا " وتُرجم إلي الترجمة الإنجليزية " the Senofegia " وهذا اسمه اليوناني، وهذا يجعل القارئ الإيطاليّ يتصوَّر أنَّهما عيدان مختلفان! وقد أضاع مترجم العربيَّة الفرق بينهما! 

? الدليل السادس والأربعون؛ ذهاب المسيح إلى دمشق: زعم في ( ف12:139وف1:143 ) أنَّ يسوع ذهب مع تلاميذه إلي دمشق! وهذا لم يحدثْ مطلقًا ولم تُذكر كلمة دمشق أبدًا في الأناجيل الأربعة! وقد كانت وصيَّة المسيح لتلاميذه أنْ يشهدوا له، بعد صعوده في " فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ " ( أع1/8 ). وقد بشَّر التلاميذ في دمشق بعد صعود المسيح وليس قبل الصعود. 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 45 - 

? الدليل السابع والأربعون؛ براميل الخمر: قال في ( ف152و155 ) أنَّ يسوع كان يُجادل جنود الرومان داخل الهيكل وأنَّه نادى " أدوناى صبأوت " فتدحرج الجنود في الحال من الهيكل كما يدحرج المرء براميل من خشب لتملأ ثانية خمرًا وهنا يسقط الكاتب المزوِّر في عدَّة أخطاء خطيرة : 

(1) لم يحدث أنَّ الرومان جادلوا المسيح في الأمور الدينيَّة نهائيًا لأنَّهم كانوا يعبدون الأوثان وكان هو في نظرهم يهوديّ يعبد اللَّه الواحد، وكان الرومان يعرفون نظرة اليهود للأمم، كما قال القديس بطرس لقائد المئة الروماني كرنيليوس " أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ كَيْفَ هُوَ مُحَرَّمٌ عَلَى رَجُلٍ يَهُودِيٍّ أَنْ يَلْتَصِقَ بِأَحَدٍ أَجْنَبِيٍّ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ إِلَيْهِ . " ( أع10/28 ). 

(2) كما أنًَّه لم يكنْ مسموحًا لغير اليهود بدخول الهيكل نهائيًا، وكان مخصصًا لهم دار تسمَّي دار الأمم وتقع خلف داريّ إسرائيل والنساء ومساكن الكهنة، والتي كانت تقع خلف بعضها علي أطراف الهيكل، وبالتالى فلم تحدث المعجزة من الأصل! 

(3) ولم يكن من عادة اليهود أنْ يضعوا الخمر في براميل خشب بل كانوا يضعونها في زقاقات من جلد سوء في العهد القديم أو في أيام المسيح " وَهَذِهِ زِقَاقُ الْخَمْرِ الَّتِي مَلَأْنَاهَا جَدِيدَةً " ( يش9/13 )، " وَلاَ يَجْعَلُونَ خَمْراً جَدِيدَةً فِي زِقَاقٍ عَتِيقَةٍ لِئَلا تَنْشَقَّ الزِّقَاقُ فَالْخَمْرُ تَنْصَبُّ وَالزِّقَاقُ تَتْلَفُ. بَلْ يَجْعَلُونَ خَمْراً جَدِيدَةً فِي زِقَاقٍ جَدِيدَةٍ فَتُحْفَظُ جَمِيعاً " ( مت9/17 ). 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 46 - 

أمَّا الأوربيُّون فهم الذين كانوا يضعون الخمر في براميلٍ من خشبٍ. 

? الدليل الثامن والأربعون؛ طريقة الإعدام: قال في ( ف8:153 ) أنَّ الجنود كانوا يشنقون اللصوص! وقال في ( ف1:154 ) " فالرجل الذي له شرف وحياة ومال إذا سرقت أموإله شنق السارق " ! وقال في ( ف63:217 ) أنَّ هيروس أمر أنْ يلبس يهوذا " ثوبا أبيض كما يلبس الحمقي " وهو يظن أنَّه المسيح قبل صلبه! وهنا سقط كعادته في عدَّة أخطاء: 

(أ) لم يكن الشنق معروفًا في فلسطين أيام المسيح! كما لم يكن هناك نبلاء ذو شرف وحياة ومال في أيديهم سلطة شنق أو إعدام السارق!! بل كان النبلاء ذو الشرف في أوربَّا في عصر الإقطاع وكانوا يملكون الأرض ومن يعمل بها. 

(ب) كما أنَّ ارتداء المحكوم عليه بالإعدام " ثوباً أبيضًا " لم تكنْ عادة يهوديَّة أو فلسطينيَّة بل كانت عادة أندلسيَّة! وكانت عقوبة السارق بحسب شريعة موسي هي ردّ ضعف ما سرقه، ودفع أربعة أو خمسه أمثإله إذا كان قد باعه ( خر22/1-15 ) .، ثم يُقدِّم ذبيحة عن خطيئته تجاه اللَّه ( لا ص1-7 ). 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 47 - 

? الدليل التاسع والأربعون؛ الإقطاع الأوربي في عهد المسيح: قال في ( ف3:194 ) أنَّ لعازر وأخته كانوا يمتلكون قريتيّ المجدل وبيت عنيا !! " كان قويًا (لعازر) وله أتباع في أورشليم وممتلكاً مع أختيه المجدل وبيت عينا " !! ولم يكن نظام امتلاك الأفراد لقري بأكملها بما فيها ومن عليه سائدًا في فلسطين بل كان هذا النظام معروفًا في أوربا في العصور الوسطي، ويقول المترجم د.خليل سعادة في الهامش " هذه الإشارة لإمتلاك أشخاص وقري برمَّتها هي من الأغلاط التاريخيَّة (لكاتب) لبرنابا وهى تظهر أننا في العصور الوسطي لأوربَّا لا في القرن الأوَّل لفلسطين (9) "كما لم يكنْ لعازر وأختَيه سوي من سكان بيت عنيا ولم يكنْ لهما علاقة بمجدل أو بمريم المجدليَّة. 

? الدليل الخمسون؛ سجون الإقطاع الأوربيّ في فلسطين: قال في ( ف 9:76و19-21 ) أنَّ صاحب الكروم وضع كرَّامه المهمِل " في السجن تحت سيطرة خادم جاف كان يضربه كل يوم، ولم يرد مطلقًا أنْ يُطلقه لأجل شفاعة أصدقائه "!! وهذه الصورة لما كان يحدث في عصر الإقطاع في أوروبا لا في فلسطين في عهد المسيح. 

وهكذا يتَّضح لنا أنَّ هذا الكتاب الخرافيّ المزيَّف المنسوب زورًا للقدِّيس برنابا ماهو إلاَّ مجموعة من الخرافات الخياليَّة المزيَّفة التي لا يقبلها عقل ولا منطق ولا تتَّفق بأيّ حالٍ من الأحوال مع تعاليم المسيح السامية. كما يمتلىء بالأخطاء 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 

(9) أنجيل برنابا ص 286. 

ــــــــــــــــــ 

- 48 - 

التاريخيَّة والجغرافيَّة والدينيَّة التي تبرهن أنَّ كاتبه المزوّر لم يعشْ في يومٍ ما في فلسطين ولم يرها مطلقاً، وأنَّه لم يكنْ من تلاميذ المسيح ولا عاش في مجتمعه وعصره، إنما هو أوروبِّيّ عاش في العصور الوسطي، حوالي سنة 1585م، في الأندلس التي كانت تجمع ما بين المسيحيَّة الكاثوليكيَّة، والإسلام واليهوديَّة التلموديَّة، وتسمع روايات وخرافات أصحاب الديانات البدائيَّة التي كان يرويها البحّضارة والمسافرين التي نقلوها عن البلاد التي عادوا منها. والتي إخترعت محاكم التفيش التي لم تبقِ علي أحدٍ في أسبانيا سوي الكاثوليك، والتي جعلت بعض اليهود يتظاهرون بإعتناق المسيحيَّة، وخلَّفت ما كانوا يُسمُّون بالموريسكوس أي المسلمين الذين اِضطروا إلي التظاهر بإعتناق المسيحيَّة، تقيَّة. وكان مصطفى العرندي أحد هؤلاء، ثم ترك الأندلس وذهب إلي إسطامبول بتركيا وعلي إثر ذلك ظهر هذا الكتاب المزيَّف بنصِّه الإيطالي وترجمته الأسبانيَّة أو العكس علي يد هذا الرجل الذي هو الوحيد الذي له صلة مباشرة بالكتاب والراهب المزعوم المدعو فرا مارينو !! *


----------



## steven gerrard (12 يناير 2007)

على فكره يا افادا ليا اصحاب مسلمين كتير عارفين ان انجيل برنابا مش انجيل اساسا وانه محرف

بس تقول ايه فى داء المقاوحه والجدال

ربنا يهدى الكل


----------



## Basilius (12 يناير 2007)

*بالظبط عزيزي ستيفن 
المسلم بيقاوح و خلاص 
ربنا يهدي الجميع يارب 
اشكرك على مرورك عزيزي *


----------



## *S.O.G* (17 يناير 2007)

نعمومن المؤسف أن المسلمين لا يزالون يعدّونه الانجيل الحقيقي!!!
برنابا ده قدر يخدع المسلمين زي محمد..
فعلاً المسلمين بيتعلّقوا بقشّة،لأنهم غرقى في بحور من الدجى!!!
الله يحمي جميعنا


----------



## Christian Knight (17 يناير 2007)

اسكندر قال:


> *على فكرة...............
> 
> 
> انجيل برنابا يعتبر عند المسلين محرف كغير من الاناجل يا جهلة التي كتبت من فبل الكهنة لوقا ومتى ومش عارف مين ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



*هههههههه معنى كلامك ده ان الاسلام ظهر من500سنة فقط لان انجيل برنابا كتب باواخر القرون الوسطى وعلى فكرة كاتب انجيل برنابا هو مسلم اندلسى فشل فى اثبات التحريف المزعوم للكتاب المقدس مثل بقية المسلمين فوصلت به حالة اليأس والاحباط الى تأليف هذا الانجيل المزعوم ونسبه للقديس برنابا, وبالمناسبة الكراهية دى بتملأ قلوبكم انتم لاننا قرينا انجيل برنابا وفندناه اما بمناسبة السحر والشعوذة فتعالوا نقرا معا الحديث التالى عشان نعرف ان اللى بيته من ازاز............

‏حدثنا ‏ ‏إبراهيم بن موسى ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏عيسى ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ ‏قالت ‏ 
‏سحر ‏ ‏النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ 
‏وقال ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏كتب إلي ‏ ‏هشام ‏ ‏أنه سمعه ووعاه عن ‏ ‏أبيه ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏قالت ‏ ‏سحر ‏ ‏النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏حتى كان يخيل إليه أنه يفعل الشيء وما يفعله حتى كان ذات يوم دعا ودعا ثم قال أشعرت أن الله أفتاني فيما فيه شفائي أتاني رجلان فقعد أحدهما عند رأسي والآخر عند رجلي فقال أحدهما للآخر ما وجع الرجل قال ‏ ‏مطبوب ‏ ‏قال ومن ‏ ‏طبه ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏لبيد بن الأعصم ‏ ‏قال فيما ذا قال في مشط ‏ ‏ومشاقة ‏ ‏وجف ‏ ‏طلعة ‏ ‏ذكر قال فأين هو قال في ‏ ‏بئر ذروان ‏ ‏فخرج إليها النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ثم رجع فقال ‏ ‏لعائشة ‏ ‏حين رجع نخلها كأنه رءوس الشياطين فقلت استخرجته فقال لا أما أنا فقد شفاني الله وخشيت أن يثير ذلك على الناس شرا ثم دفنت البئر ‏   

صحيح البخاري , كتاب بدء الخلق, باب صفة إبليس وجنوده 
http://hadith.al-islam.com/Display/Display.asp?Doc=0&Rec=5094*


----------



## Basilius (17 يناير 2007)

*S.O.G* قال:


> نعمومن المؤسف أن المسلمين لا يزالون يعدّونه الانجيل الحقيقي!!!
> برنابا ده قدر يخدع المسلمين زي محمد..
> فعلاً المسلمين بيتعلّقوا بقشّة،لأنهم غرقى في بحور من الدجى!!!
> الله يحمي جميعنا



*كلامك مظبوط عزيزي 
 هم  مخدوعين حتى النخاع *


----------



## Basilius (17 يناير 2007)

اسكندر قال:


> *على فكرة...............
> 
> 
> انجيل برنابا يعتبر عند المسلين محرف كغير من الاناجل يا جهلة التي كتبت من فبل الكهنة لوقا ومتى ومش عارف مين ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...



*ربنا يشفيك من الجهل *


----------



## نور الهدى (23 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


أتمنى ان ندخل مباشرة في صلب الموضوع 

ولكن للتوضيح ....

نحن المسليمن لا نؤمن بأن هذا الانجيل المزعو هو من عند الله ......

وان كان فيه بعض مكا يتعلق بالاسلام ....فهو ليس بالانجيل الحقيقي كما نؤمن

نحن نؤمن بانجيل أنزله الله على نبيه عيسى عليه السلام ...وليس انجيلا نزل على بطرس او يعقوب او برنابا او يهوذا او انجيل مارثيون أو أو أو ...........

...........

ولقد وضع مؤلف الكتاب بعض المقاييس التي على أساساها أثبت ان هذا المسمى بانجيل برنابا  مزورا ...........

هل يمكن ان نطبق نفس الشروط بنفس العقليه و  الموازين على ما تسمى بالاناجيل القانونيه الاربعه ..او لنطبقها على العهد الجديد ككل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

منتظر الاجابه لنبدأ ...ان كان الهدف من هذا الموضوع هو الحوار .....وليس على غرار ما هو موجود في باقي الموضوعات !!!


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## استفانوس (23 يناير 2007)

عزيزي
سلام ونعمة
انا اعلم  ان هذاالمسمى(( انجيل)) يطبع باشراف جامع الازهر 
سؤالي :
اين الكتاب المقدس الذي تومنون به
اليس هو الذكر والفرقان 
والله مهيمنا عليه
ولك الشكر


----------



## نور الهدى (23 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

نحن نؤمن بكل ما انزل الله من كتب !!!!!!!

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( البقره )

والذين يؤمنون بما أنزل اليك وما أنزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقنون . أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون 

.................

لم يرد احد على طلبي بتطبيق نفس الشروط على العهد الجديد !!!!!!!!!!!


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Basilius (23 يناير 2007)

*كون انكم لا تؤمنون ببرنابا يا استاذ نور الهدى فلا يمنع انكم تستشهدون بة 
و تقولون اهو اناجيل كتيرة عندكم 
فتفضل حضرتك بطرح موضوعك منفردا على البشارات الاربعة في موضوع جديد 
و تناول المقاييس التي تتكلم عنها و التي لم تقراها حضرتك في هذا الكتاب و هي 
الافكار الخرافية و الاخطاء العلمية 
الاخطاء التاريخية و الجغرافية 
تحريم الحب و الضحك 
وهكذا من هذة العناويين 
و مستنيين بحث حضرتك في تطبيق هذة المعايير على البشارات الاربعة في موضوع منفصل 
و ياريت يكون الكلام بدراسة *​


----------



## نور الهدى (24 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ما رأيك في حوار في قسم الحوارات الثنائيه ؟؟؟
عن هذا الموضوع 
أما عن الشروط فأنا لم أقرأها في هذا الموضوع ...بل قرأتها من قبل في  الكتاب نفسه ..و ايضا مع ملحقات للترجمة الانجليزيه  لانجيل برنابا ...اما عن التعليقات والتراجم العربيه ..فانا لا أقرأها سواء تراجم الابوكريفا او العهد الجديد القانوني ...........


لكن اود ان اطبق هذه الشروط على العهد الجديد كما وضحت ..واتمنى ان يكون في شكل حوارا ثنائي ...ان وافقت ..ارجوا ان تعلمني برساله خاصه لنبدأ الموضوع .........

وشكرا لسعة صدرك ...و حسن اخلاقك .......

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Basilius (24 يناير 2007)

*عاوز تفتح حوار افتحة و الكل يشارك 
وبعدين مين اللي جاب سيرة الابوكريفا 
عليك ان تثبت ما تقول علانية 
اثبت ان  الكتاب المقدس خرافة مثلما اثبتنا ان انجيل برنابا خرافة 
و باي معايير حضرتك عاوزها نفس المعايير السابقة او حتى معايير اخرى 
القى كل شبوهاتك يا سيد 
و ستلقى الرد من كل مدافع عن المسيحية 
سلام و نعمة لك *​


----------



## Basilius (24 يناير 2007)

*وياريت كمان الشبوهات التي ستطرح استنادا الى هذا الكتاب او اي شبوهات اخري تكون جديدة 
يعني تكون شىء لم يطرح و لم يتم الاجابة عنة 
و ستلقى الاجابة مننا و من الاساتذة ايضا *​


----------



## استفانوس (24 يناير 2007)

ياعزيزي نور الهدى
لم ترد  على كلامي
منتظر منك الرد الهادف بالحجة والبرهان


----------



## My Rock (24 يناير 2007)

نور الهدى قال:


> ولقد وضع مؤلف الكتاب بعض المقاييس التي على أساساها أثبت ان هذا المسمى بانجيل برنابا مزورا ...........
> 
> هل يمكن ان نطبق نفس الشروط بنفس العقليه و الموازين على ما تسمى بالاناجيل القانونيه الاربعه ..او لنطبقها على العهد الجديد ككل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> منتظر الاجابه لنبدأ ...ان كان الهدف من هذا الموضوع هو الحوار .....وليس على غرار ما هو موجود في باقي الموضوعات !!!


 
معلش, اخوك المسلم سبقك و طرح الموضوع و ناقشناه
نحو حوار أفضل ... عتاب و أسئلة ....من مسلم
و هرب كالعادة بعد اللكمات التي وجها ليه الاخ الحبيب فادي :yahoo:


----------



## نور الهدى (25 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاخ فريد , حضرتك تحب موضوعي يبقى منفصل ولا رد هنا ؟؟؟؟؟
بس بعد اذنك ياريت توضيح اكتر للسؤال لاني مش فاهم وجهة النظر بالظبط , عشان ردي يبقى في اطار السؤال ؟؟؟

الاستاذ العزيز ماي روك ( المطارد )   الله يكرمك !!! انا مالي ومال غيري ؟؟!!!!

يمكن ليه ظروفه !!! محدش يعرف الظروف .....ولا ايه ؟؟؟

الاخ افادا 
اولا انا بفضل المواضيع الثنائيه لسبب مهم وهو 
ان فيه ناس ما بتفهمش حاجه وبتدخل تهبل بشويه كلام مالوش لازم  والنظام ده ما بحبوش 
اما الحوار الثنائي فيه نظام , ومن حق اخوانك يساعدوك عن طريق الرسايل الخاصه , وعشان الحوار يبقى في اتجاه مش في الف اتجاه !!!

رد عليا  , موافق او غير موافق ,, وبردوا لو تحب ترشح حد غيرك للموضوع ....


سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## My Rock (25 يناير 2007)

نور الهدى قال:


> الاستاذ العزيز ماي روك ( المطارد ) الله يكرمك !!! انا مالي ومال غيري ؟؟!!!!
> 
> يمكن ليه ظروفه !!! محدش يعرف الظروف .....ولا ايه ؟؟؟


 
صحيح عزيزي, ليس لك و للاخرين, فلك عقلك و تفكيرك و فهمك
اهنيك على النقطة هذه
لكن الموضوع هذا فندناه في الرابط الذي وضعته لك و وضحنا اسس قبول السفر كسفر قانوني و لماذا رفض سفر برنابا و غيرها من التفاصيل يمكنك ان تجدها في الموضوع
و لا مانع ان تقرأ الموضوع و تستمر به او تفتح جديد كأستمرارية له...

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Basilius (25 يناير 2007)

*سلام المسيح 
انا لا ارشح احدا لانهم كلهم اساتذتي 
انا قلت لسيادتك تفضل مشكورا بطرح شبوهاتك باستخدام اي معايير حضرتك تحبها 
سواء المعايير المذكورة على ما يسمى بانجيل برنابا ( المزيف)  او اي معايير تحبها بشرط ان يكون االموضوع 
بدراسة و تطرح اسئلة و شبوهات جديدة 
ولا تكون ضمن الشبوهات التي تمت الاجابة عليها 
انا موجود و الاساتذة المختصين موجودين كمان  *​


----------



## نور الهدى (26 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاستاذ افادا , انا بعت لحضرتك رساله ياريت تكون وصلتك وقريتها ومستني رد
 حضرتك عليها في رساله 

الاستاذ فريد ,

مستني توضيح حضرتك عن التساؤل الي طرحته عشان اجاوب عليه بإذن الله , وغالبا الاجابه هتكون في موضوع منفصل ان شاء الله

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (26 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاستاذ افادا , انا بعت لحضرتك رساله ياريت تكون وصلتك وقريتها ومستني رد
 حضرتك عليها في رساله 

الاستاذ فريد ,

مستني توضيح حضرتك عن التساؤل الي طرحته عشان اجاوب عليه بإذن الله , وغالبا الاجابه هتكون في موضوع منفصل ان شاء الله

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (26 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الاخ الاكبر ماي روك
بعد اذن حضرتك الرابط  بتاع الموضوع مش شغال يريت حضرتك تشوف العيب من عندي ولا من الرابط 

ومشكور مقدما 

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Basilius (26 يناير 2007)

*السلام و النعمة 
قلت لحضرتك تفضل بطرح شبوهاتك في موضوع منفصل 
و ستلقى الرد 
و لو تود حضرتك استخدام المعايير التي طبقت على برنابا تفضل 
اما موضوع التهريج و العبث فاعتقد انة يكون من اخواتك المسلمين و ليس مننا 
المنتدى امامك تفضبل و تصفح و شوف التهريج من فين بنفسك 
و للمرة الثانية تفضل في موضوع منفصل 
وستلقى الاجابة مننا جميعا لانة يوجد نقاط تتطلب تدخل المختصين و الدارسين المتعمقين 
وياريت الشبوهات تكون جديدة 
سلام المسيح *​


----------



## نور الهدى (26 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تم التجهيز لموضوع في الحوارات الثنائيه ينتظر المتبرع بالدخول فيه ( من يجد في نفسه القرده والعلم )

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## نور الهدى (26 يناير 2007)

( القرده )  متأسف على الخطأ الكتابي 

القدره


----------



## Basilius (26 يناير 2007)

نور الهدى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> تم التجهيز لموضوع في الحوارات الثنائيه ينتظر المتبرع بالدخول فيه ( من يجد في نفسه القرده والعلم )
> 
> سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين




*عجبا 
لماذا لا تضعة في موضوع عام و مثلما قلت الكل يشارك الاعضاء و الاساتذة ؟ 
نتمنى ذلك 
ونتمنى ايضا انة يكون جديدا في شبوهاتة و طرحة 
لان كل الشبوهات المتعلقة بالكتاب و الهدف و التعاليم تم الرد عليها في مواضيع عدة 
سلام و نعمة *​


----------



## نور الهدى (26 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا ساتاذ افادا
انا وضحت ليك اسبابي اكتر من مره في عدم الاشتراك في موضوعات عامه

انا لا اشترك في الموضوعات العامه الا بوضع تليقات لا اكثر ولا اقل
اما موضوع زي ده محتاج تركيز وجهد  وحرام الجهد ده سواء مني او من المحاور انه يضيع على الفاضي بسبب اي حد ممكن يدخل يغير وجهة الموضوع اي تكلم في محاور او يشتت الحوار 

ياريت كلامي يكون وضح ليك وللكل

سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (4 فبراير 2007)

انجيل برنابا شهادة زور

من الثوابت ان الكتاب المعروف باسم انجيل برنابا لا يمت الى المسيحية بصلة . وانما هو شهادة زور على الإنجيل المقدس ، ومحاولة تشويش على الدين المسيحي . مثله كالقرآن الذي كتبه مسليمة الكذاب ، أو القرآن الذي ألفه الفضل بن ربيع . وهذا الكتاب المنسوب الى برنابا نقله الى العربية الدكتور خليل سعادة عن نسخة الانكليزية سنة 1907 ، وذلك بايعاز من السيد محمد رشيد رضا ، منشئ مجلة المنار . فرفضه المسيحيون رفضاً باتاً ، لأنه كتاب مزيف .

اما الذين قبلوه فهم فريق من المسلمين ، لسبب بسيط جداً ، وهو ان بعض محتوياته تؤكد القول بأن المسيح لم يصلب ، بل القى شبهه على يهوذا الاسخريوطي فصلب بديلاً عنه .

ويجمع العلماء المدققون على ان هذا الكتاب المزور على برنابا ، لم يكن موجوداً قبل القرن الخامس عشر ، أي بعد موت برنابا بألف وخمسماية عام . ولو وجد قبلاً لما اختلف فقهاء المسلمين كالطبري والبيضاوي وابن كثير ، وفخر الدين الرازي في آخرة المسيح ، وفي تحديد الشخص الذي قيل انه صلب عوضاً عن المسيح . بل كانوا اجمعوا على ان الذي صلب هو يهوذا الاسخريوطي.

ولو عدنا الى المؤلفات الاسلامية المعتبرة ، كمروج الذهب للمسعودي . والبداية والنهاية للامام عماد الدين ، والقول الابريزي للعلامة احمد المقريزي ، نرى ان هؤلاء الاعلام سجلوا في كتبهم ان انجيل المسيحيين انما هو الذي كتب بواسطة اصحاب الاناجيل الأربعة ، وهم متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا . ومما قاله المسعودي : (وذكرنا اسماء الاثني عشر والسبعين ، تلاميذ المسيح وتفرقهم في البلاد واخبارهم وما كان منهم ومواضع قبورهم . وان اصحاب الأناجيل الاربعة منهم يوحنا ومتى من الاثني عشر ولوقا ومرقس من السبعين) . التنبيه والاشراف صفحة 136 .

وكذلك لو عدنا الى مخطوطات الكتاب المقدس القديمة والتي يرجع تاريخ نسخها الى ما قبل الاسلام ، وقد اشار القرآن اليها وشهد بصحتها ، لا نجد فيها هذا الإنجيل المنسوب الى برنابا . كما انه لا يوجد له أي ذكر في الجداول ، التي نظمها آباء الكنيسة ، للأسفار التي يتألف منها الكتاب المقدس .

ثم لو بحثنا في التاريخ نجد ان النسخة الاصلية لهذا الانجيل المنحول ظهرت لأول مرة عام 1709 وذلك لدى كريمر مستشار ملك بروسيا . ثم اخذت منه واودعت في مكتبة فينا عام 1738 وكل العلماء الذين فحصوها ، لاحظوا ان غلافها شرقي الطراز . وان على هوامشها شروح وتعليقات باللغة العربية ويستدل من فحص الورق والحبر المستعملين في كتابتها ، انها كتبت في القرن الخامس عشر او السادس عشر .

ويقول العلامة الانكليزي الدكتور سال انه وجد نسخة من هذا الكتاب باللغة الاسبانية ، كتبها رجل اروغاني اسمه مصطفى العرندي . ويدعي هذا ، انه ترجمها عن النسخة الايطالية . وقد جاء في مقدمتها ان راهباً يدعى مارينو ، مقرباً من البابا سكستوس الخامس ، دخل ذات يوم من سنة 1585 الى مكتبة البابا ، فعثر على رسالة للقديس ايريناوس ، يندد فيها بالرسول بولس . وان هذا القديس ، اسند تنديده هذا الى انجيل برنابا . فأصبح من ذلك الحين شديد الرغبة في العثور على هذا الانجيل ، فحدث ان دخل يوماً والبابا سكستوس الخامس المكتبة البابوية . وفيما هما يتحدثان استولت على البابا سنة النوم . فاقتنص الراهب الفرصة ، وبحث عن الكتاب ، فوجده واخفاه في احدى ردنيه . ولبث الى ان استفاق البابا من النوم ، فاستأذن بالانصراف حاملاً الكتاب معه . على ان من يراجع مؤلفات القديس ايريناوس ، لا يرى فيها أي اشارة الى انجيل برنابا ، ولا أي نقد للرسول بولس .

وهناك حقيقة يستطيع كل انسان ان يدركها وهي انه مكتوب في سفر الاعمال ، ان برنابا نفسه كان رفيقاً لبولس في كرازته بالإنجيل ، في اورشليم وانطاكية وايقونية ودربة ولسترة . وكرز ايضاً بالإنجيل مع ابن اخته يوحنا مرقس في قبرص . مما يدل على ان برنابا ، كان مؤمناً بإنجيل الصليب ، الذي كرز به بولس ومرقس وسائر الرسل ، والذي يتلخص في كلمة واحدة ، وهي ان المسيح مات كفارة لخطايا العالم على الصليب ، وقام في اليوم الثالث لتبرير كل من يؤمن به ، ولما كان الكتاب منسوباً لبرنابا ينكر هذه الحقيقة ، فالبرهان واضح انه كتاب مزور.

ويميل بعض العلماء المدققين الى الاعتقاد بان كاتب انجيل برنابا هو الراهب مارينو نفسه ، بعد ان اعتنق الاسلام ، وتسمى باسم مصطفى العرندي . ويميل بعض آخر الى الاعتقاد بأن النسخة الايطالية ليست النسخة الاصلية لهذا الكتاب . بل انها منقولة عن اصل عبري ، لان مطالع انجيل برنابا المزعوم ، يرى ان للكتاب الماماً واسعاً بالقرآن . لدرجة ان الكثير من نصوصه يكاد يكون ترجمة حرفية لآيات قرآنية . وفي مقدمة اصحاب هذا الرأي ، العلامة الدكتور هوايت سنة 1784 .

وعلى كل حال فأياً كان رأي العلماء ، فالثوابت ان هذا الانجيل يروي تاريخ يسوع المسيح باسلوب يتفق مع نصوص القرآن ، ويغاير محتويات الاناجيل الصحيحة ، مما يحملنا على الاعتقاد بأن الكاتب نصراني اعتنق الاسلام . واننا لنلمس هذا في الامور التالية :

أ - في تفضيله محمد على يسوع . فقد جاء فيه ان يسوع قال : ولما رأيته امتلأت عزاء قائلاً يا محمد ليكن الله معك ، وليجعلني اهلاً ان احل سير حذائك . لاني ان نلت هذا صرت نبياً وقدوساً (ف 44: 30-31)

وجاء ايضاً : وقال يسوع : مع اني لست مستحقاً ان احل سير حذائه . فقد نلت نعمة ورحمة (ف 97 : 10)

ب - في العبارات التي تتفق مع كتابات المسلمين القدماء : أجاب يسوع ان اسم مسيا عجيب ، لأن الله نفسه سماه لما خلق نفسه ووضعها في بهاء سماوي قال : اصبر يا محمد لأني لأجلك أريد ان اخلق الجنة والعالم وجماً غفيراً من الخلائق ، التي اهبها لك . حتى ان كل من يباركك يكون مباركاً ، وكل من يلعنك يكون ملعوناً . ومتى ارسلتك الى العالم اجعلك رسولي للخلاص وتكون كلمتك صادقة . حتى ان السماء والارض تهنان ولكن ايمانك لا يهن ابداً . ان اسمه المبارك محمد .حينئذ رفع الجمهور اصواتهم قائلين يا الله ، ارسل لنا رسولك . يا محمد تعال سريعاً لخلاص العالم (ف 97 : 14-18).

فلما انتصب آدم على قدميه رأى في الهواء كتابة تتألق كالشمس ، نصها لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله .. فقال آدم اشكرك ايها الرب الهي ، لأنك تفضلت فخلقتني . ولكن اضرع اليك ان تنبئني ، ما معنى هذه الكلمات محمد رسول الله .. فأجاب الله : مرحباً بك يا عبدي آدم . واني اقول لك انك اول انسان خلقته . وهذا الذي رأيته انما هو ابنك ، الذي سيأتي الى العالم ، بعد الآن بسنين عديدة . وسيكون رسولي الذي لأجله خلقت كل الأشياء ، الذي متى جاء سيعطي نوراً للعالم ، الذي كانت نفسه موضوعة في بهاء سماوي ستين الف سنة ، قبل ان اخلق شيئاً . فضرع آدم الى الله قائلاً : يا رب هبني هذه الكتابة على ظفر اصابع يدي . فمنح الله الانسان الاول تلك الكتابة . على ظفر ابهام اليد اليمنى ، ( لا اله الا الله ) ، وعلى ظفر ابهام اليد اليسرى (محمد رسول الله ) ف 39 : 14 -26 .

فاحتجب الله وطردهما الملاك ميخائيل من الفردوس ( آدم وحواء ) فلما التفت آدم ورأى مكتوباً فوق الباب (لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ) فبكى عند ذلك ، وقال عسى الله يريد ان يأتي سريعاً (يا محمد) وتخلصنا من هذا الشقاء (ف 41 : 29-31) .

فهذه الأقوال تتفق نصاً وروحاً مع ما جاء في مؤلفات المسلمين القدماء ، كالاتحافات السنية بالأحاديث القدسية ، والانوار المحمدية من المواهب اللدنية ، والاسراء معجزة كبرى . وغير ذلك من المؤلفات .

هذا والادلة كثيرة على ان الكاتب لا يمت بصلة الى رسل المسيح او حوارييه ، الذين كتبوا مسوقين من الروح القدس . ومن هذه الادلة القاطقه :

أ - جهله في جغرافية فلسطين والبلاد التي كانت مسرحاً للروايات الدينية فقد قال :

- وذهب يسوع الى بحر الجليل ونزل في مركب مسافراً الى الناصرة ، مدينته ، فحدث نوء عظيم في البحر حتى اشرف المركب على الغرق (ف 20 :1-2).

فالمعروف ان الناصرة مدينة قائمة على جبل مرتفع في الجليل وليست مدينة بحرية كما قال الكاتب .

- اذكروا ان الله عزم على اهلاك نينوى ، لانه لم يجد احداً يخاف الله في تلك المدينة فحاول الهرب الى طرسوس خوفاً من الشعب ، فطرحه الله في البحر فابتلعته سمكة وقذفته على مقربة من نينوى ( ف 63 : 4-7).

والمعروف ان مدينة نينوى كانت عاصمة الامبراطورية الاشورية . وقد شيدت على الضفة الشرقية من نهر دجلة ، على فم رافد صغير اسمه رافد الخسر . فهي اذن لم تكن على البحر المتوسط كما قال الكاتب. 

ب - جهله في التاريخ الخاص بحياة يسوع المسيح . فقد جاء في الفصل الثالث من هذا الانجيل المزور :

حين ولد يسوع كان بيلاطس حاكماً في زمن الرياسة الكهنوتية لحنان وقيافا (ف 3: 2) وهذا غير صحيح لأن بيلاطس تولى من عام 26 الى عام 36 بعد الميلاد . اما حنان فكان رئيساً للكهنة من سنة 6 الى 15 بعد الميلاد . وقيافا سنة 8 الى 36 بعد الميلاد .

وجاء في الفصل الثاني والاربعين بعد المئة ، ان المسيا لا يأتي من نسل داود بل من نسل اسماعيل ، وان الموعد صنع باسماعيل لا باسحق (ف 142 : 13).

هذه غلطة صارخة لان من يقرأ سلسة نسب المسيح في الانجيل الصحيح يرى انه من جهة الجسد تحدر من نسل داود ومن سبط يهوذا .

ج - شحن كتابه ببعض القصص التي لا اساس لها ومنها :

وحينئذ قال الله لاتباع الشيطان : توبوا واعترفوا باني الله خالقكم . اجابوا اننا نتوب عن سجودنا لك لانك غير عادل . ولكن الشيطان عادل . وبريء وهو ربنا ... وبصق الشيطان حين انصرافه على كتلة التراب فرفع جبريل ذلك البصاق مع شيء من التراب ، فكان للانسان بسبب ذلك سرة في بطنه (ف 35 : 25-27).

اجاب يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ، اني عطفت على الشيطان لما علمت بسقوطه . وعطفت على الجنس البشري ، الذي يفتنه ليخطىء . لذلك صليت وصمت لالهنا الذي كلمني بواسطة ملاكه جبريل : ماذا تطلب يا يسوع وما هو سؤلك ؟ اجبت يا رب انت تعلم أي شر كان الشيطان سببه ، وانه بواسطة فتنته يهلك كثيرين وهو خليقتك .. فارحمه يا رب . اجاب الله : يا يسوع انظر فاني اصفح عنه فاحمله ، على ان يقول فقط ايها الرب الهي لقد اخطأت فارحمني ، فاصفح عنه واعيده الى حالته الاولى . قال يسوع لما سمعت هذا سررت جداً موقناً اني قد فعلت هذا الصلح . لذلك دعوت الشيطان ، فأتى قائلاً : ماذا يجب علي ان افعل لك يا يسوع . اجبت انك تفعل لنفسك ايها الشيطان . لاني لا احب خدمتك وانما دعوتك لما فيه صلاحك . اجاب الشيطان : اذا كنت لا تود خدمتي فاني لا اود خدمتك لاني اشرف منك . فانت لست اهلاً لان تخدمني ، انت يا من هو من طين . اما انا فروح (ف 51 : 4-20).

فهذه الخرافة لا يمكن لعقل سليم ان يصدق انها من الانجيل الذي اوحي به من الله . اولاً لأن الله سخط على الشيطان لما سقط ، وطرده من حضرته . ولا يتفق مع عزته الالهية ان يتفاوض معه للمصالحة . وثانياً لأن المسيح منذ البداية دخل في حرب مع الشيطان لا هوادة فيها . وقد جاء في الكتاب المقدس : من يفعل الخطية فهو من ابليس ، لأن ابليس منذ البدء يخطئ . لأجل هذا اظهر ابن الله لكي ينقض اعمال ابليس (1يوحنا 3 : 8) وثالثاً ان الشيطان في حربه مع المسيح لم يجرؤ على القول انه اشرف من المسيح . على العكس انه في مجمع كفرناحوم حين امره ان يخرج من انسان صرخ بصوت عظيم ، ما لنا ولك يا يسوع الناصري ، اتيت لتهلكنا ، انا اعرف من انت قدوس الله ( الانجيل بحسب لوقا 4 : 34) .

الجزم باسلام الكاتب

ان من يطالع انجيل برنابا المزعوم بتدقيق يجد فيه من اللمسات الاسلامية وابرزها :

أ - رواية الشبه : فقد جاء في الفصل الثاني عشر بعد المئة : فاعلم يا برنابا انه لاجل هذا يجب علي التحفظ وسبيعني احد تلاميذي بثلاثين قطعة نقود . وعليه فاني على يقين ما ان من يبيعني يقتل باسمي . لان الله سيصعدني من الارض ، وسيغير منظر الخائن حتى يظنه كل واحد اياي . ومع ذلك فانه لما يموت شر ميتة ، امكث في ذلك العار زماناً طويلاً في العالم . ولكن متى جاء محمد رسول الله المقدس تزال عني هذه الوصمة (ف 112 : 13-17) فهذه الرواية من صميم الاسلام في القرون الوسطى .

ب - دعوى التحريف : اذ يقول في الفصل الرابع والعشرين بعد المئة على لسان المسيح : الحق الحق اقول لكم انه لو لم يمح الحق من كتاب موسى لما اعطى الله داود ابانا الكتاب الثاني . ولو لم يفسد كتاب داود لم يعهد الله بانجيله الي لان الرب الهنا غير متغير ولقد نطق رسالة واحدة لكل البشر .. فمتى جاء رسول الله يجيء ليطهر كل ما افسد الفجار من كتابي (ف 124 : 8-10).

فهذه المقالة تطعن بصحة الكتب المقدسة جميعاً ، الامر الذي لا يمكن ان يصدر عن المسيح الذي قال : السماء والارض تزولان ولكن كلامي لا يزول ( الانجيل بحسب متى 24 : 35 ) .

انجيل برنابا شهادة زور على القرآن

في مستهل رسالتي قلت ان الكتاب المنسوب الى برنابا شهادة زور على الانجيل لان معظم نصوصة تخالف الانجيل ، وها انا اقدم لك في ما يلي بعض النصوص التي وردت فيه وهي بحق شهادة زور على القرآن :

1 - فسافر يوسف من الناصرة احدى مدن الجليل مع امرأته وهي حبلى ... ليكتتب عملاً بامر قيصر . ولما بلغ بيت لحم لم يجد فيها مأوى اذ كانت المدينة صغيرة وحشد جماهير الغرباء كثير . فنزل خارج المدينة في نزل جعل مأوى للرعاة . وبينما كان يوسف مقيماً هناك ، تمت ايام مريم لتلد ، فأحاط بالعذراء نور شديد التألق وولدت ابنها بدون ألم (ف 3 : 5-10) بينما رواية القرآن تؤكد انها تألمت كغيرها من النساء . اذ يقول فحملته فانتبذت به مكاناً قصياً فأجاءها المخاض الى جذع النخلة ، قالت يا ليتني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسياً منسيا ( مريم 22 - 23 ) فالمخاض هو اوجاع الولادة .

2 - ما اتعسك ايها الجنس البشري لان الله اختارك ابناً واهباً اياك الجنة ولكنك ايها التعيس سقطت تحت غضب الله بفعل الشيطان وطردت من الجنة (ف 102 : 18-19) .

بينما القرآن يحسب الاعتقاد بأبوة الله كفراً يستوجب نار جهنم ، اذ يقول وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولداً (الكهف 4).

فليقنع الرجل اذاً بالمرأة التي اعطاه اياها خالقه ولينسى كل امرأة اخرى ( ف 116 : 18) بينما القرآن يعلم بتعدد الزوجات : فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع . فان خفتم ان لا تعدلوا فواحدة (النساء 3 ).

3 - لما خلق الله الانسان خلقه حراً ليعلم ان ليس لله حاجة اليه ، كما يفعل الملك الذي يعطي الحرية لعبيده ليظهر ثروته وليكون عبيده اشد حباً له (ف 155 :13) فهذا النص يخالف القرآن ، لان القرآن يقول وكل انسان الزمناه طائرة في عنقه ( الاسراء 13 ) وقد فسر هذه الآية الجلالان بالاسناد عن مجاهد بالقول : ما من مولود يولد الا وفي عنقه ورقة مكتوب فيها شقي او سعيد . 

فحينئذ يقول رسول الله : يا رب يوجد من المؤمنين في الجحيم من لبث سبعين الف سنة . اين رحمتك يا رب . اني اضرع اليك يا رب ان تعتقهم من هذه العقوبات المرة . فيأمر الله حينئذ الملائكة الأربعة المقربين لله ان يذهبوا الى الجحيم ويخرجوا كل من على دين رسول الله ويقودوه الى الجنة (ف 137 : 1-4).

هذا النص يخالف القرآن الذي ينفي مسالة العفو نفياً باتاً ، اذ يقول : ان الله لعن الكافرين واعد لهم سعيراً خالدين فيها ابدا ولا يجدون ولياً ولا نصيراً ( الاحزاب64-65).

فاعترف يسوع وقال الحق اقول لكم اني لست مسيا (المسيح) فقالوا انت ايليا او ارميا او احد الانبياء القدماء ؟ فأجاب يسوع كلا . حينئذ قالوا من انت قل لنشهد للذين ارسلونا ؟ فقال يسوع انا صوت صارخ في اليهودية اعدوا طريق رسول الرب ( ف 42 : 5-11).

بينما القرآن يقول : اذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيهاً في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين ( آل عمران 45).

في الواقع هل يوجد شهادة زور على الانجيل والقرآن اشر من هذه الشهادة ؟ هل يوجد مسلم يصدق هذا الاختلاق ان المسيح هو محمد بن عبد الله وليس عيسى ابن مريم ؟


----------



## *S.O.G* (5 فبراير 2007)

*شكراً للجميع، وخاصة أفادا وأثناسيوس المباركَين.
موضوع في الصميم!!!*


----------



## Basilius (9 فبراير 2007)

المتواضع قال:


> انجيل برنابا و توما و مريم و فيليب و وإنجيل يهوذا وإنجيل الحق وكتاب جيمس و انجيل المصريين كلها محرفة
> و ما زال البحث جاريا حتى هناك ادله ان متى لوقا مرقس ليست اناجيل صحيحة
> 
> 1-اخترع الإمبراطور الروماني قسطنطين الكتاب المقدس في القرن الرابع. يقرر دان براون في كتابه"شفرة دافنشى" أن الإمبراطور الروماني قسطنطين أعطى تكليفاً وتدعيماً مالياً لإعداد كتاب مقدس جديد تم فيه الاستغناء عن النصوص الغنوسية واشتمل على الأناجيل الأربعة التقليدية
> ...





*احنا مالنا و مال دان براون 
دان براون ليس حجة على المسيحية يا سيد 
قول لدان براون الاهطل بتاعك لماذا لم يرد على كل اسئلة و كلام علماء المسيحية في اثبات كلامة تاريخيا 
تستشهد بكلام كاتب ملحد كحجة على المسيحية  يا سلام 
ربنا يرحمكم من الكذب يا مسلمين *


----------



## kimo14th (9 فبراير 2007)

دان براون لادينى يا متواضع 

اعتمد فى روايته على احتمالات من كتب اخرى كالكاس المقدسه والدم المقدس 

لا توجد معلومه واحده اكيده او صحيحه من اكاذيبه 

وعموما هو لاينفى الوهيه المسيح فقط بل وينفى انه نبى او شخص له اهميه دينيه


----------



## Basilius (9 فبراير 2007)

*للمرة المليون 
هذا الكاتب الملحد ليس حجة على المسيحية لانة ليس بمسيحي 
*


----------

